# IWA-MS Show Update Thread



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

I've noticed that IWA-MS updates atleast one show daily. So, I figured instead of cluttering up this section with constant update threads that every show update can just go in this thread. I'll go ahead and kick this thread off with new updates.

-Super Dragon, Kevin Steen, & a Mystery Partner vs. Chris Bosh, Scott Lost, & Joey Ryan has been added to the Point Proven show.

-Chuck Taylor vs. Drake Younger for the IWA Mid-South Heavyweight Title, Zack Gowen vs. CJ Otis, and Mickie Knuckles vs. ??? for the IWA Mid-South Women's Title have been added to the 4/14 fundraiser show.

-Mickie Knuckles vs. Daphne for the IWA Mid-South Women's title and Josh Abercrombie vs. Joey Ryan have been added to the Sunday Bloody Sunday show.


----------



## Dynasty3000 (Sep 18, 2006)

-Mystery- said:


> I've noticed that IWA-MS updates atleast one show daily. So, I figured instead of cluttering up this section with constant update threads that every show update can just go in this thread. I'll go ahead and kick this thread off with new updates.
> *
> -Super Dragon, Kevin Steen, & a Mystery Partner vs. Chris Bosh, Scott Lost, & Joey Ryan *has been added to the Point Proven show.
> 
> ...



Holy crap. Those are SICK matches. There is too much good wrestling around right now.


----------



## X/L/AJ (Feb 28, 2006)

OMFG! Josh vs Joey will make my life complete. My favorite promotion is doing a lot of things right lately.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

One more update. Kevin Steen won't be able to make the Candido Cup so it'll now be El Generico teaming with.....Super Dragon.


----------



## dman88 (Apr 24, 2004)

Man, Point Proven just keeps getting better and better. I cant wait for the DVD.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

The following match has been added to Point Proven...



> Six Team Hardcore Rumble
> 
> 2 teams start out for the first 5 minutes then every 2 minutes after that, another team gets added to the mix. The tag team that wins gets an invite to the Double Death Tag Team Tournament in November.
> 
> ...


----------



## X/L/AJ (Feb 28, 2006)

Nice to see Vulgar Display of Power back in IWA. I want one of the teams to be Necro & Havoc. 

Necro can double up.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Super Dragon, Kevin Steen & Mystery Partner vs. Bosh, Lost & Ryan = I'm gonna buy that show.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

The following has been added to April Bloodshowers 2007: The Final Chapter



> ***IWA WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP***
> 
> CHUCK TAYLOR vs JOEY "MAGNUM" RYAN
> 
> ...


----------



## X/L/AJ (Feb 28, 2006)

Nice to see Arrogance in IWA and Joey Ryan will just get added to that list of people Chuck has beat.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Good to see Arrogance getting more bookings in IWA-MS. If Joey Ryan wins the title, I'm gonna laugh my ass off.


----------



## TheNineTails (Dec 17, 2006)

IWA is greatest southern based fed.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Might as well just post this here....

Joey Ryan, Nigel McGuiness and BJ Whitmer have been added to this years TPI. 

IWA seems like they are pulling off all the stops this year...


----------



## MrPaiMei (May 2, 2004)

Nigel???? Wow. It takes a LOT to get him into an indy that isn't ROH or HWA.


----------



## X/L/AJ (Feb 28, 2006)

MrPaiMei said:


> Nigel???? Wow. It takes a LOT to get him into an indy that isn't ROH or HWA.


Nigel used to wrestle for IWA a lot. Doesn't seem like a big deal to me. I'm glad he is coming back for the TPI though.


----------



## MrPaiMei (May 2, 2004)

From what I understand, Nigel has gotten to the point over the past year or so that anything that isn't ROH or NOAH isn't worth the pain because he makes enough already, but he hasn't had a NOAH tour in awhile, so, who knows?


----------



## Dynasty3000 (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm very happy to see Joey Ryan getting these IWA bookings. Despite the crap some people give him, he's a very talented performer.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Nigel??? RYAN!?!?! Holy cow.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

I don't think Ryan is bad but personally I don't think he deserves a TPI bid. TPI is the best of the best on the Indy scene and I wouldn't exactly put Ryan in the top 24 of Indy talents.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Dynasty3000 said:


> I'm very happy to see Joey Ryan getting these IWA bookings. *Despite the crap some people give him*, he's a very talented performer.


The problem isn't the crap people give him, the problem is the crap he gives the people. His PWG title reign was absolutely horrible, all of his matches were the exact same and they all sucked, no matter how hard his opponent tried. I'm open to him changing my mind, but right now I think he sucks because he put on sucky matches.

I hope he jobs out in the first round.


----------



## X/L/AJ (Feb 28, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> The problem isn't the crap people give him, the problem is the crap he gives the people. His PWG title reign was absolutely horrible, all of his matches were the exact same and they all sucked, no matter how hard his opponent tried. I'm open to him changing my mind, but right now I think he sucks because he put on sucky matches.
> 
> *I hope he jobs out in the first round.*


To Josh Abercrombie.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

The chances of Ryan even getting past the first round is slimmer then an anorexic. So I don't worry.


----------



## Dynasty3000 (Sep 18, 2006)

I know this is a dead end street here, so I won't even bother. But I disagree with all the Joey hate. But you are certainly entitled to your opinions.

I also agree that he won't get passed the first round. Just nice to know that IWA sees enough in Joey to include him.


----------



## X/L/AJ (Feb 28, 2006)

Dynasty3000 said:


> I know this is a dead end street here, so I won't even bother. But I disagree with all the Joey hate. But you are certainly entitled to your opinions.
> 
> I also agree that he won't get passed the first round. Just nice to know that IWA sees enough in Joey to include him.


Yeah, I am with you man. I find him quite entertaining. He may not be the greatest wrestler but I'm glad IWA is booking him as well. I hope Josh is included so we can finally see them two go at it.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

-Joey Mercury vs. Tyler Black has been added to "A Phenomenal Invasion 2".

-Night 1 of the Candido Cup - First round: Davey Richards/BJ Whitmer vs. BLK OUT, Basham Brothers vs. Milwaukee's Best, SATs vs. All Money Is Legal, El Generico/Super Dragon vs. Cheech/Cloudy, Ian Rotten/Mickie Knuckles vs. Tracy Smothers/Ricky Morton, Iron Saints vs. Havana Pitbulls, North Star Express vs. 2.0, Low Ki/Homicide vs. Chris Bosh/Scott Lost 

-Night 2 of Candido Cup - IWA World Championship: Chuck Taylor vs. Necro Butcher


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

***6/22 & 6/23 - "2007 King of the Death Matches" - Plainfield, IN
Capital Sports Center
1915 Gladden Road
2 Day Passes: $70, $60, $50 & $40
-Mickie Knuckles
-Insane Lane
-Ian Rotten
-Necro Butcher
-Drake Younger
-Brain Damage
-Deranged
-Mad Man Pondo
-Gypsy Joe

............

Gypsy Joe is in the KOTDM? 

Someones is going to DIE.


----------



## X/L/AJ (Feb 28, 2006)

Ian promised some sick stuff for this years KOTDM and I have never seen a Death Match Tournament live. I may have to go out there this year. The roster looks awesome. I could see Drake or Brain Damage winning and they could both possibly double up and take the ToD too.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Danny Havoc has been added to the 2007 KOTDM.


----------



## Rated R Poster (Dec 27, 2006)

-Blasko- said:


> ***6/22 & 6/23 - "2007 King of the Death Matches" - Plainfield, IN
> 
> 
> Gypsy Joe is in the KOTDM?
> ...


Ya and its probably going to be Gypsy Joe.

That tournement looks sick though.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Update KOTDM line-up

1. Axl Rotten
2. Deranged
3. Mickie Knuckles
4. Drake Younger
5. Brain Damage
6. Insane Lane
7. Gypsy Joe
8. Mad Man Pondo
9. Necro Butcher 
10. Danny Havoc
11. Freak Show
12. Iceman (pending)

-Mitch Ryder vs. Kamala has been added to 6/16.

-Low Ki & Hotstuff Hernandez vs. Necro & Masada has been added to 8/19.


----------



## X/L/AJ (Feb 28, 2006)

The lineup looks awesome so far. There is still 4 spots left though. I would mark out for Nick Gage. Could be a long shot but I can hope. Either way, I will be there.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

> Low Ki/Homicide vs. Chris Bosh/Scott Lost


HELL YEAH! PLZ GIVE CHRIS BOSH THE MIC!


----------



## SA F'N BU (Feb 13, 2006)

I wish IWA still ran shows out here in Louisville, damn regulations. The Candido Cup looks like it will be a great tournament, and the Taylor/Necro match intrigues me. I also look to see how this Ms/Ds fued plays out at KOTDM. This should be a fun couple of months in IWA.


----------



## The_Boogey_Man (Feb 22, 2006)

KOTDM this year is looking instresting to say the least. I personally wouldnt have brought in Gypsy Joe (only to see him go face to face with either Brain Damage or Deranged). There are only a couple spots left and right now i hope those 4 spots (5 if iceman declines) go to Toby Klein (he is a former KOTDM), Mitch Page (Same as Toby), Corporal Robinson (Same as the Previous two), and Rollin Hard (I would mark the fuck out if that happened, he is also a former KOTDM).


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

The following changes have been made to the Point Proven show,

-Matt Sydal vs. Tiger Mask IV has been changed to Matt Sydal vs. Chuck Taylor

-Tracy Smothers vs. Jay Lethal has been added


----------



## The_Boogey_Man (Feb 22, 2006)

Line up change for KOTDM 2007:

Apparently Axl Rotten (who is replacing Ian) has been double booked during the KOTDM, so Axl will not be able to make KOTDM but someone is replacing him its none other than.......CORPORAL ROBINSON, The 2004 KOTDM!


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

-Mystery- said:


> The following changes have been made to the Point Proven show,
> 
> -Matt Sydal vs. Tiger Mask IV has been changed to Matt Sydal vs. Chuck Taylor


HOLY SHIT! WHEN AND WHERE IS THIS?

...oh Philly, bullshit. if it was Midlo i would be there. Tag Team Warfare, 30 Min. Ironman, Super Dragon, Kevin Steen, & a Mystery Partner vs. Chris Bosh, Scott Lost, & Joey Ryan, and Taylor/Syal are gonna be awesome. come back to Iowa, IWA: MS.

edit: i was gonna make a thread for this, but i might as well put it in here.



IWA: MS said:


> -
> 
> IWA Mid-South will honor the memory of the late great Chris Candido for all his contributions to the company and to wrestling in general by naming our IWA Mid-South tag title tournament in his honor.
> 
> ...


----------



## SA F'N BU (Feb 13, 2006)

Tracy Smothers vs. Jay Lethal, haha this match should be a blast. The Philly show is shaping up to be amazing, and I like the addition of Sydal/Taylor. Taylor has become a great heel champ, and he has proved me wrong when I thought he wouldnt work out when he first won the belt. Oh and the 30 min iron mathc of Claudio/Quakenbush should be amazing.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Add 3 more to the KOTDM.

-Tank
-Dysfunction
-Fukimoto


----------



## The_Boogey_Man (Feb 22, 2006)

Hmmm......I like the addition of Tank and Dys, i have always enjoyed both of there work but Fukimoto...um.....why? Fukimoto is ok but i find him to be rather boring in the ring. With Iceman out, that leaves only 2 spots left. God i hope those two spots go to Toby Klein and Mitch Page.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

The_Boogey_Man said:


> Hmmm......I like the addition of Tank and Dys, i have always enjoyed both of there work but Fukimoto...um.....why? Fukimoto is ok but i find him to be rather boring in the ring. With Iceman out, that leaves only 2 spots left. God i hope those two spots go to Toby Klein and Mitch Page.


Klein is already booked for another show.


----------



## The_Boogey_Man (Feb 22, 2006)

-Mystery- said:


> Klein is already booked for another show.


Damn! well there goes the chance to have him final for the fourth year in a row. Well he had a good run.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

-Low Ki vs. Joker has been added to 6/15.

-Joker vs. Roderick Strong and Josh Abercrombie vs. Joey Ryan have been added to 6/16.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

-Mystery- said:


> Josh Abercrombie vs. Joey Ryan have been added to 6/16.


i can officially die in peace now


----------



## SA F'N BU (Feb 13, 2006)

Im really liking seeing Joker getting a chance at singles comp in IWA. Matches with Richards, Ki, and Strong will only get better.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Those two Joker matches should be good.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

looks like i know where i'm gonna be on June 15th



IWA: MS said:


> IWA will return to Rock Island, Illinois on June 15th.
> 
> Rock Island Masonic Temple
> 420 18th Street
> ...


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

To start off with, the SAT and All Money's Legal match will not happen due to us not being able to reach financial terms with both teams. Instead you will see the team of Elgin and Ask "Pretty Unreals" vs. "Naptown Dragons" IWA Midsouth Deathmatch Champion: Drake Younger & CZW Junior Heavyweight Champion: Vortekz

In addition, due to injury, Scott Lost has informed us that he will be unable to compete this weekend. So the team has been pulled and replacing them will be the 2005 TPI winner: Matt Sydal and former IWA Light Heavyweight Champion: Josh Abercrombie. So that means the team of Josh Abercrombie and Matt Sydal will take on the team of Low Ki and Homicide.

As many of you already know, Necro double booked himself. He said he forgot about the FIP booking when he took the booking for us due to the fact that he was on Demoral from getting his lip stitched at IWA's Texas show. Now facing Chuck Taylor night two, if he makes it past his night one challenger, will be Tank. His night one opponent will be, in a rematch in their outstanding match that they had at Phenomenal Invasion 2, PWU Champion: Devon Moore. 

And for our last change in the shows this weekend... Due to transportation cost being EXTREMELY high, and due to not being able to get a hold of Davey to sure up the travel schedule before booking the flight. "The Metal Master" will be taking Davey Richards place to team with B.J. Whitmer.

Also, Night 2, we have decided to have a few matches between the losers that could create incredible matchups. Make sure you join us for both days as we honor the memory of Chris Candido.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

-Mystery- said:


> *In addition, due to injury, Scott Lost has informed us that he will be unable to compete this weekend. So the team has been pulled* and replacing them will be the 2005 TPI winner: Matt Sydal and former IWA Light Heavyweight Champion: Josh Abercrombie. So that means the team of Josh Abercrombie and Matt Sydal will take on the team of Low Ki and Homicide.


NOOOOO!! There goes my dream match & #1 reason to buy the tourney when it comes out. Shame.


----------



## SA F'N BU (Feb 13, 2006)

Damn, tough break on the tag tournament it seems. Hopefully the changes will work out well. Im bummed about no Taylor/Necro match, as I had a lot of interest in it. I guess a match up against Tank would be interesting, but hopefully they can get a Taylor/Necro match down the road.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Losing Necro is a tough loss but I'd prefer to see Abercrombie/Sydal over Lost anyways. I'm still going to attend the show on night one, not sure about night two yet.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Tank getting a title shot makes no sense with the current storyline of IWA-MS vs. IWA-DS.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

-Mystery- said:


> Tank getting a title shot makes no sense with the current storyline of IWA-MS vs. IWA-DS.


Agreed, definitely poor booking on Ian's part. It also doesn't make much sense to put him against Chuck because their styles are so different, this has potential to be one of the worse IWA Heavyweight Title matches in history.


----------



## X/L/AJ (Feb 28, 2006)

M.W. said:


> Agreed, definitely poor booking on Ian's part. It also doesn't make much sense to put him against Chuck because their styles are so different, this has potential to be one of the worse IWA Heavyweight Title matches in history.


Don't worry, Chuck will carry his fat ass to a watchable match. I have yet to not be entertained by a Chuck Taylor match so I'll give it a chance.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

The one thing we had the ability to fix we have. After finally getting ahold of Davey Richards, we were able to arrange travel for him. So we are back to the team of Davey Richards/BJ Whitmer. "The Metal Master" Chad Collyer will still be on the card in a single bonus match . Once again, sorry for the changes in the card. But there is nothing we can do about guys double-booking themselves and injuries. Hope to see everyone this Friday and Saturday.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

"Metal Master" is Chad Collyer? Wow, I haven't seen Collyer in a match since ROH Supercard of Honor I.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

watts63 said:


> "Metal Master" is Chad Collyer? Wow, I haven't seen Collyer in a match since ROH Supercard of Honor I.


He had some matches in Zero-1 Max under the name Chad Malenko since then.

I can't wait to see Chad in IWA-MS, though.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

jax_the_ax said:


> He had some matches in Zero-1 Max under the name Chad Malenko since then.
> 
> I can't wait to see Chad in IWA-MS, though.


If that's the case then he was booked in Mexico as well too.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

2006 QOTDM Winner: Mickie Knuckles vs 2005 Carnage Cup Winner: Tank

2003 KOTDM, 2007 Carnage cup, 2005 TOD winner: The Necro Butcher vs "Hardcore Legend" Gypsy Joe

CZW's Danny Havoc vs 2006 KOTDM finalist Dysfunction

2007 TOD Winner and current IWA MidSouth Deathmatch champion: Drake Younger vs F.U.C.K. promotion in Japan's own: Fukimoto

Defending KOTDM champ "Mean" Mitch Page vs IWA Deep South's Freakshow

Deranged vs 2004 KOTDM champ Corp. Robinson

2003 KOTDM champ Madman Pondo vs to meet the number 16th entrant to be named later

Making his return to IWA: Brain Damage vs IWA Deep South Insane Lane

Drake Younger will put his deathmatch title on the line thru-out the tournament

Night 2 will have 2 bonus matches

First one will be "Anything Goes Match-- Circle City Street Fight" "Southern Rock" Hillbilly Jed and Indiana Kid, Jr. vs Naptown Dragons

Second match will be for the IWA World Light-Heavyweight Title:
Champion Brandon Thomaselli defends against TNA superstar LOW-KI



6/16 Card said:


> "Marvelous" Mitch Ryder vs "The Ugandan Giant" Kamala
> 
> Matt Sydal vs Human Tornado
> 
> ...


----------



## SA F'N BU (Feb 13, 2006)

Wow, brining in Low Ki for an non-KOTDM surprised me, but the match vs Thomaselli should be interesting. I dont really know who I see winning the whole thing, my first instinct is Younger, but I just dont know. It should be a brutal showing, and look forward to them developing the MS/DS fued.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Strong vs. Younger should be super STIFF.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

i can only see drake winning the KOTDM really and cant wait to see drake/strong should be a great match


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

IWA Mid-South Forum said:


> We at IWA Mid-South would like to wish Arik Cannon and the North Star Express luck in their future endeavors. Good bye guys


Along with that, it looks like Drake Younger received the thirtenth bid into the TPI 2007 Tournament.


----------



## LastAngryMuppet (Dec 28, 2003)

I really hope Super Dragon doesn't pull out of this show like he did PWG last weekend


----------



## X/L/AJ (Feb 28, 2006)

Eh, NSE leaving sucks. I really enjoyed them as a team. I liked Cruz far more than Corbin but they were good together. Iron Saints don't really have competition right now. As for Cannon...meh. He hasn't been booked a lot lately and he just doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

No more Arik Cannon & Darin Corbin (fuck Ryan Cruz)? Those two guys rule. Why are they leaving?


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Poor Drake, Lost 1 nipple at TOD and will lose another to Strong's chops , ah well it should be a great match.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

I read that Joker joined the Army awhile ago but never was forced to go overseas. Due to his previous committment, he's now serving the country under the Army. I think I read it on the IWA-MS forums but I'm not completely sure. Can anybody else back me up and say they've read this or am I making this up?

Another note from Jim Fannin is that the Candido Cup didn't even pull anything close to 150 fans. Ian and Jim felt that due to the previous Midlothian show being such a good hit and tons of fans selling out the night show, that they could be more lenient with signing bigger talent. Since the Midlo fans didn't come in a cluster to the Candido Cup as expected, IWA-MS is now in even more financial trouble than they were before with the floor case they were previously going through.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Shame that IWA-MS losing money because of a damn floor.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Yeah, Joker got called into Army training hence why he was taken off the 6/16 show.

Also, IWA-MS isn't that far into the hole anymore. I'm not sure how much they owed but I'm positive they're very close to paying the floor off because of ROH purchasing a bunch of DVDs last week.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

The following changes have been made to the 'Point Proven' show.

-Kings of Wrestling vs. Ricky Reyes & Sabian
-Iron Saints vs. Johnny Kashmere & Devon Moore vs. Elgin & Ash vs. Vortekz & Diehard (TLC Match)
-Chuck Taylor vs. Josh Abercrombie (IWA Championship)
-Tank & Iceberg vs. Brain Damage & Deranged vs. Insane Lane & Freakshow vs. Jacob Ladder & Darrin Childs (Hardcore Rumble)
-Matt Sydal vs. Human Tornado

Quack/Claudio and Davey/Hero have been scratched because Quack and Davey will be in Japan. Also, Super Dragon, Bosh, and Lost are injured so the big 6-Man PWG match has been cancelled.


----------



## MrPaiMei (May 2, 2004)

That show went downhill fast. Also, Quack will be in Japan for what? Sounds interesting.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Not sure why but I'm assuming it's something connected with his recent match with Tiger Mask IV.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Dude that REALLY sucks. Two of the best sounding shows for IWA-MS this year go down the toilet because half the main event guys won't be there (Sunday Bloody Sunday). Only 2 or 3 matches that interest me now. Is Younger still facing Hernandez?


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Yes, Younger/Hernandez will still happen along with the main event of Ki/Homicide vs. Klein/Necro.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Well that's good to here. Still looks like a pretty good show. Probably better than SBS.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Personally, I would've booked Hero/Claudio in a 30-Min Ironman match. Would've been a fitting replacement.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Yeah that would be awesome, and put Reyes/Sabian in that TLC match... Then it'd be right.


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

WHAT!? No Quack/Claudio Iron-man!? That's unfortunate, very, very unfortunate.


----------



## ecw718 (Apr 16, 2007)

I guess it would be safe to assume that Quack and Davey took the bookings that offered them more money.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

ecw718 said:


> I guess it would be safe to assume that Quack and Davey took the bookings that offered them more money.


No, they took the booking which they'd get more exposure from. Also, Quack has never been to Japan and it's been a dream of his so it's a no brainer why he went there.


----------



## ecw718 (Apr 16, 2007)

They took the booking that they would get more money from. It is well known that Japan pays very well which is why many wrestlers want to go there. They made a business decision that will benefit them in the end.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Sure Japan pays more but I can tell you for a fact that it wasn't about the money for Quack. Quack has dreamed of going to Japan his entire career.


----------



## Dynasty3000 (Sep 18, 2006)

Don't forgot Davey is missing it not for just another booking, to live his own career long dream of working for NOAH. 

Super Dragon is pulling out of all his bookings so that's not surprising. He's taking time off to get himself back in order. 

Arrogance are not injured, so that's not true. But someone told me that Ian said on the czw board that it will now be Arrogance Vs Cheech and Cloudy at the show, so that will be great.

The show still looks very good, just not "can't miss" anymore for me.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Ian said when he updated the line-up that Bosh & Lost are still nursing injuries.



> Also, Super Dragon reinjured himself at the Candido Cup and Scott Lost and Chris Bosh are still banged up as well so he have decided to do away completely with the PWG six man tag match.


----------



## Dynasty3000 (Sep 18, 2006)

Well, Ian wasn't telling the truth as he later posted this on the czw board:



> Lets start with the PWG six man. People are supposed to be smart on here, so I'll talk business with you. Super Dragon got hurt again at the Candido Cup. He did not tell us he was not coming until Tuesday night in which I was still dealing with the ring truck up in Joliet and was trying to handle one problem at a time. Super Dragon is great at putting these multi man matches together. He was the center of the match. With it being his return to Philly at the time it was booked (till UWF booked him which he pulled off for the same injury)plus this being his guys I thought he could put a great match together. The only guys not booked still out of this match is Steen and Ryan. I was going to save it as a surprise the night of the show but since some think I'm trying to rip the fans off I will put it here. I do listen to the fans and saw many of you wanted to see this match, Bosh and Lost will face "Up In Smoke" Cheech and Cloudy on June 30th now. On to Mike Quackenbush, what was I supposed to do. Tell him, "Don't live out your dream, don't go to Japan". Do you think he would stay? Davey Richards still has not called me. I found out though this board he was going to Japan. I know eveyone is not going to like the changes, but we are doing the best we can. There's most likely going to be 11 or 12 matches the 30th and people will get their money's worth. On to a couple other things that have been said on here about my eye injury and working MAW's last show. Did you see the supposed bloody match? There was no blood on my part, it was short and I had my eye very heavily covered. I took 2 bumps, one was the finish. By no means was it a death match or some bloody war. As far as KOW vs. Blackout, I thought it be different with the team of Reyes and Sabian. Sorry if you think this show is not going to be good with the changes. That's why we are offering refunds if you already have bought your tickets. I hope to see you all on the 30th. Thanks, Ian


Should be a good match, as anyone who saw their short CHIKARA gauntlet meeting will tell you.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

I wouldn't believe anything that comes from a CZW board. It highly doubt Ian would announce a match like that on a CZW board and not his board. Doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Dynasty3000 (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm sure that was posted by Ian. And normally I would agree but it makes sense in this case. This isn't a normal IWA show, it's in Philly, and most CZW fans are based in Philly.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

It doesn't make any sense. Ian wouldn't post something on a CZW board and not announce it on his board. Not to mention any regular Joe can set up and account and say their Ian. Until it's announced on the IWA boards it's not official.


----------



## Dynasty3000 (Sep 18, 2006)

Time will tell  But I can say for sure that Arrogance are not injured and Ian has been posting updates on the CZW board for years. So I completely believe it.


----------



## ecw718 (Apr 16, 2007)

Now there is a debate going on whether or not Low Ki will be at the Philly show after he took the date off of his schedule.


----------



## The_Boogey_Man (Feb 22, 2006)

*IWA: Mid-South 6/30 "Point Proven" Card.*

Main Event - Tag Team Warfare!

*The Tough Crazy Bastards,Necro Butcher & Toby Klein, sqaure off against The Rottweilers, Low Ki & Homicide!*
- Should be incredibly stiff. Necro has lost to Low Ki twice and is seeking revenge. Toby has never been in the ring with either Homicide or Low Ki so it is gonna be intresting to see the dynamic he brings to this match

*The Kings of Wrestling, Claudio Castignoli & Chris Hero, will face The BLKOUT, Ricky Reyes and Sabian.*-This match was added recently. It was originally supposed to be just Claudio vs. Mike Quackenbush, but Quack informed Ian that he has been booked in Japan, a life long goal for quackenbush. This match still should be good.

*The Iron Saints, Vito and Sal Thomaselli, defend their titles against Team PWU, Johnny Kashmere and Devon More, and The Naptown Dragons, Vortex and OMG, in a TLC scramble match.*
-This match was just recently added but was also changed. Initially it was supposed to also include Pretty Unreals, Micheal Elgin & Ash but Elgin badly hurt his knee recently, so they pulled out of the show. Also Diehard was supposed to team with Vortex but supposedly and incident at King of the Deathmatches caused him to be dropped from the show, putting OMG in his place. This match should be fast paced and have some pretty crazy stuff invovled.

*Drake younger faces Hotstuff Hernandez in a strong style Showdown!*
-Younger has proven over the course of the last year, he can hang with the best of them. He has got alot on his plate however, with Hernandez in his way. Should be a stiff match.

*Chuck Taylor puts the belt on the line against Josh Abercrombie!*
-Another match change. Initailly it was Matt Sydal against Taylor, but Sydal is leaving for Japan Soon and Ian didnt want the IWA title to be overseas for that long. So taking his place will be Josh Abercrombie. Taylor has had the second longest reign for the IWA World title, but Ambercrombie is no pushover, holding the IWA Lightheavyweight title for over a year. Should be a pretty fun, fast paced match.

*A four Team Hardcore Rumble!
Vulgar Display of Power, Brain Damage & Deranged, will reunite as a team in Philly. The Devils rejects, Tank & Iceberg, will be out looking for blood. Six feet under, Insane Lane and Freakshow, both coming off good preformances at KOTDM will be there. Returning to The IWA MS, The Children of Pain, Drain Childs and Jacob Ladder, will be there as well!*
-The rules are that Two teams start off then every 5 minutes a new team enters. The winner gets an automatic bid into the Double Death Tournament in November. Im looking for Deranged and Brain Damage to beat the hell out of practially everyone here. Its also gonna be intresting to see what happens with this IWA MS/IWA DS war. Will The VDOP and the children of pain work together to take out Six feet under and the devils rejects, or is it every team for themselves? I guess we will have to wait until Saturday!

*Tracy Smothers with his protege Z-Barr will face off against "Black Machismo" Jay Lethal in what has been dubbed the "Feel good comedy of the summer."*
-I dont even know what to say about this.

*Coming off an amazing match several weeks ago, The Human Torando is looking for just a little piece of revenge as he Battles Matt Sydal in a 2 out 3 falls match!*
-This is a match im really looking forward to. Both guys are great talent and can really fly. Plus anything with Human Torando gets an A+ in my book.

*After a stellar preformance at The Candido Cup, Cheech and Cloudy return to take on Arrogance, Chris Bosh and Scott Lost.*
-Another changed match. Initally it was supposed to be a PWG six man tag but Super Dragon reinjured himself at the Candido Cup and had to pull out. Also El Generico is booked in Europe this weekend. So the match was scrapped. But Ian wanted to give the fans something special so we get Arrogance vs. Up in smoke in what should be a fun match up.

*Mickie Knuckles defends the IWA womens title against a rival from her past, Rachel Putski!*
-Last year Mickie Knuckles and Rachel putski met at the Queen of the Deathmatches in a semi Finals match. It was the first ever womens Taipei Deathmatch. Many called it the match of the tournament. It was beyond stiff. These two will finally clash once again in Philly but this time its for the Womens title.

*-Other Notes: Davey Richards will not be at the event due to bookings in Japan.*


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: IWA: Mid-South 6/30 "Point Proven" Card.*

Sounds like a great card top to bottom will definitely be picking this one up


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: IWA: Mid-South 6/30 "Point Proven" Card.*

There's an official IWA-MS show update thread.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/334537-iwa-ms-show-update-thread.html


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

*Re: IWA: Mid-South 6/30 "Point Proven" Card.*

Sounds great, Human tornado vs Matt Sydal will steal the show.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: IWA: Mid-South 6/30 "Point Proven" Card.*



-Mystery- said:


> There's an official IWA-MS show update thread.
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/334537-iwa-ms-show-update-thread.html


Well if my PC hadn't crashed in the middle of doing it i would of merged them alot sooner :side:


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Chris Bosh in a IWA-MS card is an A+ for me.


----------



## TNAWrestlingFan (Aug 7, 2006)

Going to be an amazing show, must buy.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Despite some of the top guys bein takin off the card, it still looks damn good. But could've been better...


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Bad Blood Rising said:


> Joliet Street Fight - Taped Fist Match
> 
> Ian Rotten vs. Freak Show
> 
> ...





Gory Days 3 - A Family Renunion said:


> Dog Collar Match - "Marvelous" Mitch Ryder vs. Mark Wolf
> 
> These two men beat the hell out of each other in Charlestown and Clarksville back in 2000-2003 in one of the longest most brutal feuds in IWA history and their bloodiest battle came in a dog collar match. These two men still harbor bad blood for each other to this day as shown by Mitch Ryder making his return to IWA after a long stint in prison to attack Mark Wolf at the 10th Anniversary show in Harvey, IL and then the match they had the next night in Midlothian almost a year ago. These two have waiting since October to get their hands on each other again in an IWA ring to try to settle a score that is still tied in each man's eye. This will be a gory family reunion if there ever was one.
> 
> ...





8/4 said:


> Corp, Ian & Drake vs. Freak Show/Lane/Tank





8/19 said:


> IWA Mid-South World Heavyweight Title Match
> 
> Champion - Chuck Taylor vs. Chris Hero
> 
> ...


Looks like some great upcoming shows.


----------



## musdy (Jun 26, 2007)

Taylor vs Hero should be good.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Taylor vs. Hero should be really good.


----------



## ROH88 (Jun 3, 2006)

Chuck Taylor really should be part of ROH. He gives a funny promo and his matches are great.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*7/28*
Main Event - Winner Takes All - IWA Heavyweight & Light Heavyweight Title - No Countout...No DQ...One Fall to a Finish

Chuck Taylor vs. Brandon Thomaselli vs. Low Ki

Low Ki has demanded this match and IWA office has agreed to give it to him. Low Ki was undefeated in IWA Mid-South until Chuck Taylor defeated him with underhanded tactics back in March. Low Ki then challenged for the Light Heavyweight title and Brandon Thomaselli became the second man in IWA to defeat Low Ki again with underhanded tactics. Low Ki wants revenge and he wants it to get it on both men at the same time. Chuck Taylor and Brandon will not be able to get themselves disqualified to save the title as Chuck did the first time against Low Ki. Low Ki now knows how low these two will stoop to keep their titles and he is ready to show them how a thug killer plays dirty and kicks ass. Who will leave Midlothian with all the gold?


----------



## Parvex (Oct 15, 2006)

Match should be good, but I dunno what story it will evolve. Makes imo only sense when they a heavyweight in the backhand to challenge the double champ and take the heavyweight belt away from him. Prolly Chris Hero, he should still have his sights set on Ki.

I don't see Thomselli coming out victorious. I just don't think he's going to pass Ki and Taylor in a match for the heavyweight belt.


----------



## bmxmadb53 (Mar 12, 2006)

Brandon Thomaselli will win and then eat tacos with his brothers.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Chuck Taylor is gonna win & then is gonna make some kids cry.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

-Mystery- said:


> *7/28*
> Main Event - Winner Takes All - IWA Heavyweight & Light Heavyweight Title - No Countout...No DQ...One Fall to a Finish
> 
> Chuck Taylor vs. Brandon Thomaselli vs. Low Ki
> ...


Sick announcement. Thank God it's in Midlo, can't wait to go. I expect Low Ki to FINALLY pick up the win over Chucky T, these stipulations definitely favor him from a kayfabe point of view.


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

This sounds like a cool match, but how can you be lightweight and heavyweight champion at the same time. Thats kinda stupid.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

IWA-MS Boards said:


> *Joey Ryan and Human Tornado*
> 
> We would like to hear from our fans as to who they would like to see Joey Ryan face and Human Tornado face.
> 
> ...


Nice. The card is really starting to shape up for the Midlo event now. My anticipation continues to build.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Add Roderick Strong vs. Toby Klein to 8/4.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

-Mystery- said:


> Add Roderick Strong vs. Toby Klein to 8/4.


Like what Ace Steel say: SOMEONE'S GONNA DIE!


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

IWABoard said:


> Saturday Night, August 4th, 2007 - 8 pm belltime; Doors open 7
> Capital Sports Center
> 1915 Gladden Road
> Plainfield, IN
> ...


2 good looking matches so far


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Add Necro Butcher vs. Davey Richards to 8/4.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

-Mystery- said:


> Add Necro Butcher vs. Davey Richards to 8/4.


Davey's Kicks vs. Necro's Punches. Who will survive?...Most likely Necro.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Update


> Due to unfortunate circumstances, Demolition AX will not be at the Sellersburg show Sunday.
> 
> Also, BJ Whitmer called Ian tonight to let him know he couldn't be here for the entire weekend because of illness.
> 
> Everything else is a go. Hope to see all of you for these great shows. thanks


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Sucks that BJ is ill and unfortunately has to miss the show. I was really looking forward to a Chuck Taylor/BJ Whitmer encounter. Oh well, maybe next time.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

IWA:MS just needs to give Chuck Taylor an hour in the ring to read kids stories and then proceed to scare the shit out of them. that will sell dvds.

also it would be hilarious if Chuck dressed up as Santa during a winter dvd and just went overboard and told every little kid that he wasn't real or something


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Updated card for tomorrow night



> IWA Mid-South returns to action in Midlothian, IL:
> 
> Saturday Night July 28th
> Don Preston Rec Center
> ...


----------



## KENTA80 (Oct 12, 2006)

very interesting davey vs necro


----------



## musdy (Jun 26, 2007)

> From the IWA:MS Boards
> 
> Alex Shelley is out of the 2007 TPI because TNA will be sending him to Japan during those dates. Ian was just notified this morning of the situation. Right now, everyone else scheduled is still on the shows.


that just blows :sad:


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Wow that sucks. TNA strikes again.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

That's the one thing I absolutely hate about IWA-MS, they get cancellations on each show regularly. I was really looking forward to seeing Joey Ryan & Human Tornado on Saturday, but I guess that wont be happening. The Iron Saints vs. CJ Otis & Ash, Abercrombie vs. Dysfunction, and Tank vs. Corp all look intriging. Still a solid card, but it could have been that much better if they were able to get Joey & Tornado for this show.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

M.W. said:


> That's the one thing I absolutely hate about IWA-MS, they get cancellations on each show regularly. I was really looking forward to seeing Joey Ryan & Human Tornado on Saturday, but I guess that wont be happening. The Iron Saints vs. CJ Otis & Ash, Abercrombie vs. Dysfunction, and Tank vs. Corp all look intriging. Still a solid card, but it could have been that much better if they were able to get Joey & Tornado for this show.


Yeah, it already seems that way. It's hard to believe if that guy is gonna show up or not. Now many times I seen Chris Bosh & Scott Lost announced & all of a sudden he won't able to show up? I really wanted to see Arrogance vs. Low Ki & Homicide badly.


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

> Quote:
> From the IWA:MS Boards
> 
> Alex Shelley is out of the 2007 TPI because TNA will be sending him to Japan during those dates. Ian was just notified this morning of the situation. Right now, everyone else scheduled is still on the shows


FUCK TNA :frustrate 



M.W. said:


> That's the one thing I absolutely hate about IWA-MS, they get cancellations on each show regularly. I was really looking forward to seeing Joey Ryan & Human Tornado on Saturday, but I guess that wont be happening. The Iron Saints vs. CJ Otis & Ash, Abercrombie vs. Dysfunction, and Tank vs. Corp all look intriging. Still a solid card, but it could have been that much better if they were able to get Joey & Tornado for this show.


Yeah it always seems to happen. Often you see a card that looks excellent and then multiple cancellations really mess it up.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

BJ Whitmer vs. Deranged and Matt Sydal vs. Ricochet have been added to Extreme Heaven 2007 (8/4).

Roderick Strong vs. Cash Flo, BJ Whitmer vs. Davey Richards, and Corp. Robinson vs. Necro Butcher have been added to Hardcore Hell & Back 2007 (8/5).


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

DAMN'T! i was looking forward to seeing Shelley live again


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

TNA is really just messing around with promotions at the moment I was really looking forward to see Shelley in the TPI


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

Matt Sydal vs. Ricochet sounds cool.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Sept 7th, 8th & 9th Triple shot news



> Already announced:
> 
> Exploding Barbed Wire Cage
> - Mickie Knuckles & Ian Rotten vs. Six Feet Under
> ...


QOTDM and Double Death dates announced



> 2007 Queen of the Death Matches
> Friday Night October 26th
> Capital Sports Center
> 1915 Gladden Road
> ...


----------



## bmxmadb53 (Mar 12, 2006)

I wouldn't mind attending that double shot weekend right there, or the upcoming triple shot weekend. Transportation is obviously going to be my biggest problem as Plainfield is approximately 3-4 hours away from my house. I may end up going. Stranger things have happened.


----------



## MNM123 (Dec 31, 2005)

*BIG IWA MS News*

IWA has announced that *JC BAILEY* will be appearing September 8th in a Match in plainfield Indiana. Just thought I'd let ya know.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: BIG IWA MS News*

First of all, we have an official IWA-MS show update thread. No need to create a seperate thread for this matter.

Second of all, I'm glad all my lobbying on the IWA-MS boards payed off. It's going to be sweet to see JC return, I'm glad he's healthy and hopefully he moved past the drug/partying stage of his life (although it seems the whole IWA roster does some type of stimulant or relaxant).

Not majorly huge news like you're insisting though. Figured this thread was something related to financial issues or Ian, not something as minor as this.


----------



## xzeppelinfootx (May 7, 2006)

*Re: BIG IWA MS News*

I thought JC was in Jail still.


----------



## jizzle313 (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: BIG IWA MS News*

thank you christ
my second fav deathmatche wrestler is coming back
gotta have necro as #1
much success to JC.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: BIG IWA MS News*

Great to have Jc back this is great for IWA and hopefuly he doesnt screw up this time.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: BIG IWA MS News*

Whatever happened to him? Any info?


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

*Re: BIG IWA MS News*



watts63 said:


> Whatever happened to him? Any info?


i hear he was in jail. based on my discovery of a thread at Gamefaqs about this same news, i've come to the conclusion it was Cocaine possession.

just read some stuff at CZWFans, it was Cocaine and theft charges


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

> I just got a phone call from Patti and Mickie has had to take Ian to the hospital this morning.
> 
> After the Gathering of the Juggalos, Ian's back has become infected in the burns that he received during the flaming barbed wire match against Freak Show and he may have to stay over in the hospital. He definitely will not be recovered enough to sit in a car for a drive down to Texas and back this weekend.
> 
> ...


Hope Ian recovers quickly.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

I hope Ian gets well soon.

Anybody else have been added for TPI yet?


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

Hope Ians gets better soon, hes a tough bastard so im sure hes gonna be fine.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

IWA-MS Boards said:


> IWA Mid-South returns to action on Friday night August 31st in Midlothian, Illinois. Many fans have been asking about Simply the Best 8. This show will NOT be STB. We plan on doing that show in November. This will be an outstanding show nonetheless without being either Lethal Lottery or STB. Now for some matches:
> 
> Friday Night August 31st
> Don Preston Recreational Center
> ...


Best Midlo card ever? Well, maybe not, but I marked out for all the names on this card. Huss, Nate Webb, Dysfunction, Abercrombie, BJ, and Joker. Ian always finds a way to please me.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Jacobs vs. Whitmer should be sick.


----------



## bmxmadb53 (Mar 12, 2006)

I can't wait for the midlo show. I'm definitely going to huss up all night. I feel sorry for whoever sits next to me.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

My prediction is coming true. Jacobs will defeat Whitmer then go on to defeat Chuck with the help of Fannin.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Ian has announced one more match for the 8/31 Midlothian show. IWA-MS World Heavyweight Champion, Chuck Taylor, will take on IWA-MS Light Heavyweight Champion, Brandon Thomaselli, in a winner take all match.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

M.W. said:


> Ian has announced one more match for the 8/31 Midlothian show. IWA-MS World Heavyweight Champion, Chuck Taylor, will take on IWA-MS Light Heavyweight Champion, Brandon Thomaselli, in a winner take all match.


I sense another crappy finish much like at Winner Takes All. Neither will lose their title, I'm sure of it.


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

I still dont get how someone can be heavyweight and lightweight champion at the same time. I know Chucks not exactly a heavyweight anyway, but still its stupid.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

It has to be another screwy finish but the match should be good and Jacobs/Whitmer will be great and hopefully Jimmy can become the champ again soon


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Don't get your hopes up until the show is over...how many matches have been changed in the past four months alone?


----------



## MrPaiMei (May 2, 2004)

Joe and Ki are off the TPI lineup. Fannin made a post saying not to expect more huge names, AJ, Daniels, Dragon mentioned.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

WOW, that's a huge fucking blow to the tournament, and I'm already deflated.

IWA:MS- One step foward, two steps back: the 2007 story!


----------



## mistagstacka (Aug 20, 2007)

man, hope Ian gets better. havent seen the match but i seen pics and his back was nasty.


----------



## musdy (Jun 26, 2007)

its just like 2005 all over again


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Huge blow? Nah, I don't think so. There's more than enough replacements that Fannin & Ian can seek out and book with nearly the same talent. On top of that, their financial demands for booking them wont be as high as Joe & Ki's.

Sure, Ki & Joe are two of the better North American wrestlers, but they really don't lose much. Why not replace them with wrestlers such as Roderick Strong, El Generico, Kevin Steen, Delirious, Rocky Romero, Austin Aries, Necro, Toby Klein, etc,.? My point is, there's still some extraordinary talent in the tournament and on the Independent scene that are more than capable filling Joe & Ki's role in the TPI. It would help prevent putting them in a financial crisis after the tournament, too.

Definitely somewhat of a loss, but it's not like cancelling their bookings puts IWA-MS on it's death-bed.


----------



## MrPaiMei (May 2, 2004)

Strong/Delirious/Necro/Steen and maybe Generico are booked elsewhere TPI weekend.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

^Plus, none of those guys are on the same level as Joe, or could be put together in some pair to match the Joe/Ki match. Joe/Ki has indy name-value and the current beloved style is 'strong-style', especially in IWA, so that's a really, really big loss to the tournament.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

No offense, but are we talking about the same Samoa Joe? Ever since TNA started to control his independent bookings, he's became incredibly lazy and sluggish in the ring. Joe isn't the same worker he was two years ago, his performances have rapidly descended in the last year and a half, not half as consistent this year as he was awhile ago.

Thanks for pointing out Strong and all them being booked elsewhere, guys, totally forgot to take that into account.


----------



## MrPaiMei (May 2, 2004)

IWS show moved, Steenerico free.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

M.W. said:


> No offense, but are we talking about the same Samoa Joe? Ever since TNA started to control his independent bookings, he's became incredibly lazy and sluggish in the ring. Joe isn't the same worker he was two years ago, his performances have rapidly descended in the last year and a half, not half as consistent this year as he was awhile ago.
> 
> Thanks for pointing out Strong and all them being booked elsewhere, guys, totally forgot to take that into account.


Incredibly lazy and sluggish? That's just plain wrong. Now, yes, he's slowed down at indy shows and not gone all-out in every match, but that's just smart for his career. His matches are still better than mosts, and he's an actual name/draw on the indys.


----------



## X/L/AJ (Feb 28, 2006)

Meh. Samoa Joe does absolutely nothing for me so Joe being out of the TPI is glorious news to me. Ki on the other hand is rad but I don't really care too much either. He might end up working it as he took the KOTDM date off and he worked that so it just depends. The lineup is still pretty solid so far and there are a fair amount of guys left to fill the slots. I'm not all that worried.


----------



## MrPaiMei (May 2, 2004)

Someone on another board says Joe and Ki were pulled cause IWA owes TNA money. Makes sense, no one from TNA is booked for any upcoming shows, and we know about IWA's money problems...


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

well i'm disappointed TNA has to be such dicks. i guess pushing Low Ki didn't pay off in the end if TNA just says he can't go anymore.

it would have been great to see Joe live again


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

The following have been added to 8/31 along with Ian's announcement regarding the Joe/Ki situation.

-Mickie Knuckles vs. Daizee Haze 
-Delirious vs. Devon Moore


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

Well that sucks, Still im sure there gonna get decent replacements.


----------



## MrPaiMei (May 2, 2004)

Ya, Tank and xOMGx are probably free.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Bah, not too psyched about those two matches; they really don't interest me at all. Still adoring the card in general though, 8/31 looks awesome on paper, should be a fun show.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

MrPaiMei said:


> Ya, Tank and xOMGx are probably free.


I swear if Hero/Claudio/Quack isn't the TPI finals, I might kill somebody.


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

-Mystery- said:


> I swear if Hero/Claudio/Quack isn't the TPI finals, I might kill somebody.


That sounds like the best match ever.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

i really hope Z-Barr isn't a replacement in the TPI...


----------



## Adug (Jan 11, 2007)

M.W. said:


> No offense, but are we talking about the same Samoa Joe? Ever since TNA started to control his independent bookings, he's became incredibly lazy and sluggish in the ring. Joe isn't the same worker he was two years ago, his performances have rapidly descended in the last year and a half, not half as consistent this year as he was awhile ago.
> 
> Thanks for pointing out Strong and all them being booked elsewhere, guys, totally forgot to take that into account.


The reason why Joe has been toned down in the ring is because TNA wants him to wrestle more as a Heavyweight. He can't do what he did in the X-Division because TNA only sees the X-Division as a spot wrestling division. Not only that, but Samoa Joe is pretty much beat up and injured after years of heavy independant bookings, hence the reason why TNA pulled him from ROH and are trying to control his bookings, because they want to protect their investment.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

> *Main Event - House of Pain - 300 Light Tubes Match*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure how much of this was posted before so just posting it all.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Wow, for me personally thats a sick card, but then i'am a huge deathmatch fan 
I look forward to seeing hopefully a better match from Ian and Freakshow, 
Tough Crazy Bastards vs Vulgar Display of Power should be crazy, and im gona completely mark out for Bailey.


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

IWA-MS has started going crazy with the deathmatches since KOTD. earlier on this year they were few and far between. Not that im complaining but it would be nice to see a mix.


----------



## bmxmadb53 (Mar 12, 2006)

They're low on money that's why. Look at CZW. Same exact thing. Lots of Deathmatches going on by feds with a lack of money trying to generate some interest from blood marks.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Looks like a good card glad to see jc back and the main event sounds crazy cant wait for this to happen now.


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

bmxmadb53 said:


> They're low on money that's why. Look at CZW. Same exact thing. Lots of Deathmatches going on by feds with a lack of money trying to generate some interest from blood marks.


Yeah, that makes sense.
TPI is just around the corner though so i guess were in for some quality wrestling soon.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Some more show updates....

*9/7*
Main Event - Fans Bring the Weapons
Six Feet Under vs. J.C. Bailey & Drake Younger

IWA Mid-South vs. IWA Deep South goes to another level of extreme as the team of Freak Show & Insane Lane take on the future of IWA Mid-South hardcore wrestling when they step into the ring with Drake & J.C. Hopefully the IWA Mid-South fans bring some great weapons for our guys to kick the ever living hell out of the Deep South yard tards.

Clash of Styles
Roderick Strong vs. Ricochet

Also appearing:
Davey Richards & Tracy Smothers

Ian on TPI 2007....



> Let me start off with thank you to all who have been asking about my heath. I'm doing much better and will be wrestling this weekend in Michigan. Also, thank you for all of the nice thoughts. Now, on to everyone's concerns.
> I was going to leave this to be addressed to the Midlothian crowd, but then I thought that the TPI is not just a local thing. People come from miles around for this show and spend their hard earned money. I have decided not to wait! Low Ki and Samoa Joe being taken off of the shows is, for the most part, my fault. In no shape or form is it TNA's. I take full responsibility for it. I owe TNA money and I'm not in financial shape to pay it back right now. I am trying to take care of one thing at a time and "King of Extreme" is first. If I can get it paid off before TPI, and they are still open for those dates, hopefully we can get them back on the card.
> I will announce 22 of 24 guys on August 31st as I'm working to still make this tournament great. I apologize to our fans for I am embarrassed for IWA. If you don't like the lineup and have already bought tickets and would like a refund, we will be happy to give it to you. We will give refunds based on line up changes from September 1st to September 15th; but, please don't give up on me yet. I think we still have a hell of a lineup.
> 
> ...


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Jc and Drake teaming up this show will be a must buy just for the chamce to see them team up


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

Strong/Ricochet interests me.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Apart from the main event on the 7th, the card looks like shit. Ian coming out and summarizing the TPI situation was encouraging, glad to hear from him. Hopefully he can address the financial situation with TNA sooner rather than later.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

that was really cool of Ian to address the TPI situation. i really hope his money problems get solved soon


----------



## bmxmadb53 (Mar 12, 2006)

It's not that cool that he addressed his problems. We all know IWA is poor as shit. Not shocked one bit. I mean I love em to death, but it doesn't look like a bright future for IWA.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

bmxmadb53 said:


> It's not that cool that he addressed his problems. We all know IWA is poor as shit. Not shocked one bit. I mean I love em to death, but it doesn't look like a bright future for IWA.


i think it's cool that he was upfront and honest with the fans. i mean, the fans are what is actually keeping IWA afloat. Ian respects them so much, especially the ones that attend shows


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Full 9/7 card


> *Main Event - Fans Bring the Weapons*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Full Kings Of Extreme card


> *Main Event - 300 Light Tubes Match for JCW Tag Team Titles*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Full 9/9 card


> *Main Event - Exploding Barb Wire Cage*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

3 awesome shows this weekend, really looking forward to picking them up.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Those cards look superb. Wish there was some way I could make the triple shot.


----------



## mistagstacka (Aug 20, 2007)

that is one heck of a line up!!!!! very impressive


----------



## KENTA80 (Oct 12, 2006)

great cards


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Full card for sundays show


> *Tables, Ladders, Chairs & Scaffold 2*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. Papaya (Sep 13, 2007)

Meh, next card doesn't look too interesting. TPI sounds great though.


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

I was looking forward to the cage stipulation tbh, but i guess it will still be sick. Overall card is call with me.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

2 matches announced for 9/22



> *Main Event - Teacher vs. Student...1 Last Time*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## musdy (Jun 26, 2007)

LOL @ TPI being canceled!!!


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

musdy said:


> LOL @ TPI being canceled!!!


What you on about


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

musdy said:


> LOL @ TPI being canceled!!!


What? It's cancelled?


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

watts63 said:


> What? It's cancelled?


Nothing on the IWA site or forums so i don't know what he's talking about.


----------



## musdy (Jun 26, 2007)

Platt said:


> What you on about


just some guy on CZWfans.com posting as Fanin, I think


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

musdy said:


> just some guy on CZWfans.com posting as Fanin, I think


Oh that place. I don't believe shit in that site.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

watts63 said:


> Oh that place. I don't believe shit in that site.


Yeah, someone made a sticky at the top of the thread saying that TPI isn't cancelled.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

A couple of small updates on the Ian Rotten retirement show



> We have talked with the building in Plainfield and worked out a deal with the volleyball players and have switched dates. We will now be having the show on Friday night, December 7th so that fans and wrestlers will not have to choose between the other shows going on on the 8th. We always try to accomodate our fans/wrestlers and this change of the date will make things easier on everyone. We will also make sure that this show will be IWA Mid-South's 500th show in our history. So this is going to be a huge night for us professionally and personally.
> 
> Friday Night, December 7th, 2007 - SHOW #500
> Capital Sports Center
> ...


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

500 shows...great accomplishment for an indy company, let's hope no shows get cancelled.


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

musdy said:


> LOL @ TPI being canceled!!!


I just nearly had a heart attack. Im not joking.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

TPI News and 1st Round matches



> Before getting into the first round brackets:
> 
> 1. Matt Sydal has reported to OVW on his WWE deal and will not be in the TPI. We were just informed of that today.
> 
> ...


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Dann shame El Generico, Matt Sydal, Tony Kozina & B-Boy can't make it.


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

It sucks that so many guys cant make the shows, but that card is still damm good.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

TPI still looks great despite all the talent that can't make it. Can't believe either McGuiness or Claudio is going out in the first round.


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

Yeah, i thought that was kinda dumb as well.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Same here. They should have waited to book that match on Night Two.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

11th Anniversary Show match added



> her take on the best women in the world. Well all those matches against the toughest men in the world have gotten her prepared for this match up and all the questions will be answered at our 11th anniversary show. Ian just got off the phone with NWA Midwest president Ed Chuman and the biggest women's wrestling match will take place in Sellersburg, Indiana asAmazing Kong takes on Mickie Knuckles!
> 
> Sunday Night October 7th, 2007 - 11th Anniversary show
> Alley Cats Bowling Lanes
> ...


This match should be great it's one i've been waiting for for a while.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

HOLY SHIT! That is going be a slobberknocker. 

MICKIE'S GONNA DIE!


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

Mickie is probably the only credible woman i can think of that can go toe to toe with Kong in terms of toughness and pure ability to beat someone's ass. Del Rey can definitely take Kong on in a wrestling match, no doubt, but Mickie can just go out there and match blow for blow and not many woman can do that.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Sephiroth said:


> Mickie is probably the only credible woman i can think of that can go toe to toe with Kong in terms of toughness and pure ability to beat someone's ass. Del Rey can definitely take Kong on in a wrestling match, no doubt, but Mickie can just go out there and match blow for blow and not many woman can do that.


Sara Del Rey vs. Amazing Kong is definetly a dream match.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Jimmy Rave has pulled out of TPI and Ricochet has been put in his place. Ian, why the fuck wasn't Ricochet in there already in place of Tank, Moore, or Dysfunction? What the fuck is wrong with him?


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

watts63 said:


> Sara Del Rey vs. Amazing Kong is definetly a dream match.



and only 17 days till it happens. Kong/Mickie and Kong/SDR in the same week


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

-Mystery- said:


> Jimmy Rave has pulled out of TPI and Ricochet has been put in his place. Ian, why the fuck wasn't Ricochet in there already in place of Tank, Moore, or Dysfunction? What the fuck is wrong with him?


I was expecting Rave to pull out now he's with TNA. Ricochet definetly should have already been in TPI.



Platt said:


> and only 17 days till it happens. Kong/Mickie and Kong/SDR in the same week


Cool. Is Rey/Kong on IWA-MS or SHIMMER?


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

Kong/Mickie (and Kong/Del Ray) should be sick, and Rave pulling out isnt a big deal for me. Id rather see Ricochet anyway.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

watts63 said:


> I was expecting Rave to pull out now he's with TNA. Ricochet definetly should have already been in TPI.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool. Is Rey/Kong on IWA-MS or SHIMMER?


Shimmer Vol 14 for the title October 13th


----------



## musdy (Jun 26, 2007)

I would wanna see an Amazing Kong/Vanessa Kraven match :agree:


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

musdy said:


> I would wanna see an Amazing Kong/Vanessa Kraven match :agree:


:agree: I second that.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

What shit replacements. Tank in the TPI? You've got to be kidding me, he's worthless. Not attending TPI for sure now, fuck it.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

1st 3 teams announced for Double Death



> 1. C.J. Otis & xOMGx
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and once again Ian has the worst luck with shows


> We regret to inform our loyal fans that our 11th anniversary show set for this Sunday in Sellersburg has to be cancelled due to events out of our control.
> 
> One of the neighbors in the shopping center has made several complaints to the city council/government in Sellersburg and they have informed us that a permit is needed to run anymore outdoor events because it affects the other businesses that share the same parking lot.
> 
> ...


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Damn that sucks. Always something has to get cancelled in IWA-MS.


----------



## MrPaiMei (May 2, 2004)

See, this is the thing about IWA. Not having a permit is not "bad luck", it's plain stupidity. I am in charge of tailgating my high schools football games with a large number of people and get a permit cause cops came at me before. Ian not getting a permit for OUTDOOR DEATHMATCHES is fucking dumb.


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

In no way what so ever does that suprise me.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Info on replacement for 11th Anniversary



> Because of the cancellation of the 11th Anniversary show, we have decide that we will be running a double header on October 13th, 2007.
> The IWA vs. Elite Pro Wrestling Best Of 7 Show has been moved to 4:00 on the 13th. The line up is:
> 
> EPW: Jason Hades vs. IWA: Billy Roc
> ...


----------



## X/L/AJ (Feb 28, 2006)

Brandon wrestling on behalf of EPW over IWA? Eh, I guess. Some reason Ricochet vs Dys really interests me.


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

X/L/AJ said:


> Brandon wrestling on behalf of EPW over IWA? Eh, I guess. Some reason Ricochet vs Dys really interests me.


Dont the Thomasellis run EPW? or have i just made that up


----------



## X/L/AJ (Feb 28, 2006)

JD13 said:


> Dont the Thomasellis run EPW? or have i just made that up


I honestly don't know man. You could be right.


----------



## musdy (Jun 26, 2007)

JD13 said:


> Dont the Thomasellis run EPW? or have i just made that up


Im pretty sure they do.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Strong Style 07 announced



> Saturday November 24th, 2007
> Don Preston Recreational Center
> 14500 Kostner Avenue
> Midlothian, IL
> ...


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

More Scorpio is fine by me. I hope they do Brain Damage vs. Eddie Kingston.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Scorpio needs to bring his old tag partner Vader to be honest. 

Hope Necro is in this year as well.


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

I love the strong style tournament. Looking forward to more names being announced, hopefully Hero, Necro, Drake and maybe Tank will be announced. Scorpio seems a strange choice really.


----------



## MrPaiMei (May 2, 2004)

My Dream Strong Style Tournament, all things considered (results of TPI, who IWA could get, etc.)

Eddie Kingston d. Tank
Necro Butcher d. Drake Younger
Chris Hero d. Brent Albright
Scorpio d. Joker

Eddie Kingston d. Necro Butcher
Chris Hero d. Scorpio

Chris Hero d. Eddie Kingston


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Mickie vs Kong has been added to the Strong Style Show



> *NWA World Women's Title Match*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

^^^ someones gonna die, but im not sure who.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

JD13 said:


> ^^^ someones gonna die, but im not sure who.


Mickie's gonna die!


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

You think? Mikies beat the shit out of Tank.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Pre-TPI i could of seen Mickie winning the title with Kong off to TNA it's likely NWA would want the title off her but now IWA:MS is no longer part of the NWA im not sure whats going to happen.


----------



## Nezty (Jun 26, 2006)

Platt said:


> Pre-TPI i could of seen Mickie winning the title with Kong off to TNA it's likely NWA would want the title off her but now IWA:MS is no longer part of the NWA im not sure whats going to happen.



IWA-MS just recently signed a three year contract with NWA,I heard.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Nezty said:


> IWA-MS just recently signed a three year contract with NWA,I heard.


You right i hadn't read the update



> Some people have been wondering about the incident with Ed Chuman at the TPI and what our relationship with the NWA means to the Amazing Kong vs. Mickie Knuckles match. Ian called Ed Chuman this week to talk with him about still doing the match. Chuman told us that since we are no longer a part of the NWA, we could NOT have the match. Ian then got phone calls from the buildings in Plainfield, Midlothian and Joliet saying that Ed Chuman had called them and informed them that we no longer had the right to use the NWA insurance policy during our shows. With our current financial situation, we are not capable of carrying our own insurance. Ed Chuman called Ian and basically railroaded us into signing a 3 year contract with the NWA to remain a part of the NWA organization so we could still continue to run shows since the buildings would not let us run without insurance. Not only did we have to sign a three year contract with Chuman, we also had to make some other concessions for the NWA. In return, we get to have insurance and continue running shows AND we get to have the Mickie vs. Kong match at the Strong Style Tournament. We can not do it on this show due to contractual obligations that Kong already has. Enough with the depressing news, now onto most of the lineup for our 11th Anniversary show!


JC Bailey is back!

Plus updates to DD and QOTDM Tournaments



> *2007 Double Death Tag Team Death Match Tourney*
> Friday Night October 26th
> Capital Sports Center
> 1915 Gladden Road
> ...


Updated Strong Style Tournament


> 1. "Last of a Dying Breed" Eddie Kingston - the reigning Strong Style Tournament champion
> 
> 
> 
> ...


11th Anniversary Show card


> [glow=red,2,300]IWA'S 11th Anniversary Show[/glow]​
> *NWA World Tag Team Title Match*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## X/L/AJ (Feb 28, 2006)

Thank god. All that we miss JC crap and Ian putting him over and saying how we needed him back when he was in jail and then to go and fire him was beyond lame. I am glad JC is back. He owns. Double Death and QOTDM are looking great so far. Drake and JC teaming will surely lead to some sick sick stuff.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Real American Heros in IWA...cool. Strong vs. Kingston should rule on so many levels.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

-Glad JC & Ian aired out their differences and were able/willing to put them in the past. 

-When it comes to deathmatches, Joker is such a bitch (not willing to take ANY bumps) so I could see him and Moore going out early, despite all the love for Moore. 

-The first competitors for the RSST are awesome. With the performances each of them put on at the TPI, I'm already sold. Hopefully nothing goes wrong with the bookings this time.


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

Kingston/Strong could be amazing. This is a dream match for me.


----------



## The_Boogey_Man (Feb 22, 2006)

M.W. said:


> -Glad JC & Ian aired out their differences and were able/willing to put them in the past.
> 
> *-When it comes to deathmatches, Joker is such a bitch (not willing to take ANY bumps) so I could see him and Moore going out early, despite all the love for Moore. *
> -The first competitors for the RSST are awesome. With the performances each of them put on at the TPI, I'm already sold. Hopefully nothing goes wrong with the bookings this time.


Um are we talking about the same joker that took a press slam off a 15 foot scaffolding through two flaming tables. Or how bout the joker that got dropkicked through a sheet of glass, or how bout the joker that got thrown over the top rope through a bunch of chairs, barbed wire, and light tubes.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm talking more so about present day Joker. He's more strong style than anything else now. If you watched that 5 Way Ladder Match from the Chris Cash Memorial Show, you'd notice that he's clearly unable to and not willing to take any hardcore bumps anymore. He winced and screamed loudly in pain when he took a suplex anywhere near the broken glass.

I don't know, I just don't like the way he's worked a couple of recent deathmatches. Not inspiring at all and I just think Ian could have came up with a better competitor to fit the same role.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

If I remember correct, Joker doesn't want to do death matches after how badly the bump at CoD 7 panned out. 

The one leaving his body in burns.


----------



## The_Boogey_Man (Feb 22, 2006)

-Blasko- said:


> If I remember correct, Joker doesn't want to do death matches after how badly the bump at CoD 7 panned out.
> 
> The one leaving his body in burns.


Yeah thats what i heard too. Dewy put way to much lighter fluid on the tables and that caused some really extensive burns on jokers back. Im not sure if it wasnt doing deathmatches at all, i think its just matches involving fire.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

New participants for Double Death and QOTDM


> &
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And Simply The Best 8 announced


> Sunday afternoon, November 4th, 2007
> Hartman Recreational Center
> 511 N. Collins Street
> Joliet, IL
> 1 pm bell time


----------



## The_Boogey_Man (Feb 22, 2006)

Platt said:


> New participants for Double Death and QOTDM
> 
> 
> And Simply The Best 8 announced


Also to add to that someone named Storm has been added to the QOTDM. Supposedly she is a hardcore worker form the Alabama area.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Chris Hero, 2 Cold Scorpio, and Mike Quackenbush have been added to the Ian Rotten retirement show.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

-Mystery- said:


> Chris Hero, 2 Cold Scorpio, and Mike Quackenbush have been added to the Ian Rotten retirement show.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

-Blasko- said:


>


New Sig plz.

Since despite all your best efforts probably won't get me to NYC for Misawa I might have to go to IWA: MS Simply the Best 8 if the card looks good, and chances are it will.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

McQueen said:


> New Sig plz.
> 
> Since despite all your best efforts probably won't get me to NYC for Misawa I might have to go to IWA: MS Simply the Best 8 if the card looks good, and chances are it will.


You could have someone text you the results and you could announce them to the IWA faithful.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

3 new matches for Simply The Best



> *NWA World Women's Title Match*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

Im urging anyone who is in a reasonable distance, to attend upcoming IWA:MS shows. 2 months and 5 shows left to save IWA. If you go to an IWA show your gonna get a really fun wrestling show at a very reasonable price. I almost feel guilty living on the other side of the Atlantic.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Complete lineup for Double Death announced and almost complete QOTDM



> *2007 Double Death Tag Team Death Match Tourney*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JC Bailey is out of Double Death and back into jail


> We were informed today by his family members that J.C. Bailey is once again in trouble with the law and back in jail.
> 
> We do not know what his future holds at this time as far as jail time but we do know for a fact that he will not be able to appear at the Double Death Tag Team Death Match Tournament.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Damn, another departure from wrestling for JC? Tough break for us deathmatch fans. He does need to get his act together though.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

I'd have to guess that Mickie might be Drake's partner. I really can't see anyone else filling that hole unless Danny Havoc has an opening booking.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Mickie is the obvious choice but with QOTDM the night after she might not


----------



## X/L/AJ (Feb 28, 2006)

-Mystery- said:


> I'd have to guess that Mickie might be Drake's partner. I really can't see anyone else filling that hole unless Danny Havoc has an opening booking.


I know IWA-MS might still be low on money so that may be the only thing holding them back from bringing Havoc in as he only works CZW and deathmatch tournaments so he should he able to take the booking if they can bring him down.

As for JC...what can ya say? It sucks but whatever. Hopefully he doesn't get put away for a long time this time. Having Dys not being able to be there sucks too but at least Diehard is back.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

> To our loyal fanbase,
> 
> We have come up with an idea that would be a way for us to greatly enhance our professional appearance at events. As all of the fans can see and have commented on many times in the past, we could really use a new wrestling ring. It would also be more impressive looking to new fans that attend the shows to see a nice new ring that looks great and to have the guard rails if we need them for certain shows. We would also love to get brand new belts made for all our champions that are custom made. We feel that this is a necessary step for our company to make in order to widen our fanbase and take that next step in a positive direction. We sat around and came up with an idea that we thought would be a great chance for our great fans to save money while helping us raise the funds needed to reach this goal.
> 
> ...


If ROH did this i would gladly hand over my money but with IWA:MS i just can't see it being a good investment. For a company that almost when out of business recently and that must still be in debt i wouldn't feel safe handing over that much money for shows that might end up never happening.

Now it's a good idea to get funds and im sure some people will do it but i see 2 major problems. Firstly Ian is still in debt why is he planning on buying new rings and belts which he doesn't absolutely need. Secondly what happens in a couple of months when the money has gone on rings and belts and IWA has no money to pay talent because they're getting much lower dvd sales having already spent the money.

Good news to come from this though is Ian finally seeing sense about the number of shows he's running.

_____________________________________________________________________________

One hell of a match announced for the 12/7 show



> *4 Way Elimination IWA World Heavyweight Title Match*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

:faint:


----------



## musdy (Jun 26, 2007)

JESUS CHRIST!!!

that sounds amazing!!


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Holy shit, now that is going to be fucking amazing.


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

Hmmm. I could see Chuck winning back the title with something while King and Hero are brawling somewhere...


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

That is gonna rule by so many levels...I hope nothing happens for this match not to happen.

KINGSTON 4 NEW CHAMP!


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

CJ Otis has been added to the Strong Style

Also a new show has been added on 11/16


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

Anyone else wanna see Ian/Axl one last time before Ian retires? Maybe a tai pai deathmatch, that would be awesome.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Simply The Best 8 updated



> *NWA World Women's Title Match*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

Eddie Kingston vs. Michael Elgin could be decent, but apart from the womens match nothing really stands out.


----------



## LastAngryMuppet (Dec 28, 2003)

I hope all of the wrestlers show up


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Lethal Lottery show has been added for 12/8

First 3 matches for 11/16



> *Circle City Street Fight*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## macs182 (Aug 6, 2006)

Jimmy Jacobs vs. Drake Younger
FUCK YEAH!!!!
Hope this turns out to be a good match


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Jimmy vs. Drake has the potential to be one of the most reckless matches of the year, I'm scared just looking at that match on paper.


----------



## dezpool (Sep 22, 2005)

Jimmy Jacobs vs. Drake Younger sounds awesome. I'm happy Jimmy is doing more IWA shows.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Jacobs Vs Younger = Someone is going to fuckin' die!


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

Hope Younger goes over, should be a sick match. Also Tanaka/Thriller is the most random booking ever, but i wanna see it


----------



## bign (Feb 19, 2005)

what happen with mid south closing


----------



## bmxmadb53 (Mar 12, 2006)

They made the money and are staying open.


----------



## bign (Feb 19, 2005)

ok thanks


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

They went from going out of business, to buying new rings/belts and adding more shows, all within about a week.

No one else find that shady?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> They went from going out of business, to buying new rings/belts and adding more shows, all within about a week.
> 
> No one else find that shady?


Yes, yes I do as a matter of fact.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Yes, yes I do as a matter of fact.


Good, glad it's not just me.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> They went from going out of business, to buying new rings/belts and adding more shows, all within about a week.
> 
> No one else find that shady?


I'll agree with you on the ring thing but i think the shows were always planned they've been announcing for months that Ian would retire at the 500th show so they obviously always planned to do this number of shows before that date.


----------



## mistagstacka (Aug 20, 2007)

must have sold a lot of dvd's here lately....................


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Tomorrows show has been cancelled


> This show has been cancelled by the building on us today due to a scheduling conflict.
> 
> We apologize for the late notice for our fans but the building just let us know about the conflict.
> 
> ...


----------



## dezpool (Sep 22, 2005)

I was wondering what was up with this show since so few matches were announced.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> They went from going out of business, to buying new rings/belts and adding more shows, all within about a week.
> 
> No one else find that shady?


Nah, I don't buy into that conspiracy. Ian isn't living large and the production, for the most part, still is sub par (even if they upgraded the squeeky ring they still have mic issues live half the time). I'd be shocked if he was scamming his loyal fanbase.


----------



## bmxmadb53 (Mar 12, 2006)

M.W. said:


> Nah, I don't buy into that conspiracy. Ian isn't living large and the production, for the most part, still is sub par (even if they upgraded the squeeky ring they still have mic issues live half the time). I'd be shocked if he was scamming his loyal fanbase.


TBH, I wouldn't be shocked, but I dont think he is scamming his fan base.


----------



## dezpool (Sep 22, 2005)

What's going on with the Strong Style Tournament? It's only like five days away and only four people are announced. Is it normal for IWA to wait so close to the show date to announce the card?


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

dezpool said:


> What's going on with the Strong Style Tournament? It's only like five days away and only four people are announced. Is it normal for IWA to wait so close to the show date to announce the card?


Yes quite normal. If any updates are made before the show they will be posted here soon after.


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

Platt said:


> Yes quite normal. If any updates are made before the show they will be posted here soon after.


And they wonder why they dont draw decent crowds.


----------



## dezpool (Sep 22, 2005)

Yeah, I was just gonna say that. Doesn't sound like smart business for a company that was at the brink of shutting down not too long ago. I'm just getting into IWA, so I hope things turn out well for them this Saturday.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

3 more added to the Strong Style



> Participants for the Strong Style Tournament
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bmxmadb53 (Mar 12, 2006)

They also moved the show from Midlo to Joliet.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

Strong Style Tournament isn't looking that great with the names announced so far besides Kingston, Joker, and Scorpio.

Kingston vs. Joker please


----------



## The_Boogey_Man (Feb 22, 2006)

Kingston vs. Joker in the finals. BOOK IT IAN!


----------



## dezpool (Sep 22, 2005)

Good to see Joker and B.J. involved. I think Brandon Thomaselli is a likely choice for the last guy.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Yet again



> We regret to inform our fans that we have decided to cancel the Strong Style Tournament show scheduled for tomorrow in Joliet.
> 
> We have had a couple of cancellations from wrestlers and a few fans have informed us that they couldn't go anymore due to the change in venue.
> 
> ...


Future plans


> To our great fans,
> 
> We would like to thank you for all of the help you have given us the last couple of months as we have struggled to keep our heads above water. It is appreciated by everyone involved in IWA Mid-South.
> 
> ...


----------



## bmxmadb53 (Mar 12, 2006)

Fuck IWA-MS. They piss me off so much sometimes.


----------



## X/L/AJ (Feb 28, 2006)

IWA does need to regroup so hopefully this break does them some good. I totally agree with the decision to take time off. Hopefully they come back better than ever. It's been a a rough year with some high points and some low points but they managed to survive so I'll just sit back and hope for the best come March 08.


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

Following IWA has been very depressing of late. Hopefully they use the time off to their advantage.


----------



## bloodletting (Jun 27, 2007)

They are a mess. The DDTTDM and QOTDM were not nearly as good as last year. They are drawing for shit.

What they need to do is learn how to actually market their shows. They don't send out emails or calls to previous customers when upcoming shows are in their area or when new dvds are released. Some really simple steps could help them boost attendance and revenue.

I hope they figure that part out. Ian may have is faults, buy does know talent and can book. I hope they make it- this is sad.


----------



## CM Skittle (Jul 30, 2006)

I hope they just close down, Ian Rotten is a liar and the people who are falling for his little BS sob story are so dumb. First they were like "We need to make 5000 dollars or the fed is going to close, please buy stuff and give us money!" and then like a week later they were talking about buying a new ring and new guard rails and stuff like that, I'm like "Wait, aren't you supposed to be in financial trouble??" I think he was full of BS the whole time and lied about it just so the fans would give them money and stuff


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

CM Skittle said:


> I hope they just close down, Ian Rotten is a liar and the people who are falling for his little BS sob story are so dumb.


 Augh. 

I'd have a feild day with how fucking stupid, un-informed and just completely WRONG sentence. But getting banned again for flaming = BAD.

Bottom line, don't post stupid shit.


----------



## CM Skittle (Jul 30, 2006)

So basically what I see is "Well I really have nothing to say to argue against you, so I'll just make up some random BS about flaming so I dont have to make an actual point." Yeah, good one. Ian Rotten is a scumbag liar and even though I like IWA:MS because they have some good wrestlers I hope they close down


----------



## bmxmadb53 (Mar 12, 2006)

I hate to take sides, but it seems as though big ol Ian has done it again. He's really pissing me off and I don't know if I should buy into the people who say he is "a con man" and "a lier". Honestly, he hasn't given me a reason to not think that though.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

CM Skittle said:


> So basically what I see is "Well I really have nothing to say to argue against you, so I'll just make up some random BS about flaming so I dont have to make an actual point." Yeah, good one. Ian Rotten is a scumbag liar and even though I like IWA:MS because they have some good wrestlers I hope they close down


Do you realize what Ian and even Jim have done to keep IWA-MS in business for this long? They've sacrificed everything they own, put their families second. Hell, Ian's kids were fucking being fed with concession food. So, that $5,000 Ian needed not only went to the company itself but to the regular bills Ian and Jim have to pay monthly, putting clothes on Ian's kid's backs, and putting food on the table. Ian isn't a liar by any stretch of the imagination. If he was truly a liar or a conman, don't you think he would've asked for more money by now? God knows he hasn't paid off his large debt with TNA yet and debts he owes to other wrestlers.


----------



## MrPaiMei (May 2, 2004)

I'm not sure Ian's smart enough to be a conman. I'm not sure I can feel bad for him though, as he's had numerous oppurtunities to shut down, and by not shutting down is what's costing him food, etc. But he's pulled some real bullshit this year. Stuff like the way they cancelled Rave for TPI was scummy, the TNA incident, and now selling tickets to shows they probably had no intention of running and promising reschedulings deep into 2008.


----------



## CM Skittle (Jul 30, 2006)

-Mystery- said:


> Do you realize what Ian and even Jim have done to keep IWA-MS in business for this long? They've sacrificed everything they own, put their families second. Hell, Ian's kids were fucking being fed with concession food. So, that $5,000 Ian needed not only went to the company itself but to the regular bills Ian and Jim have to pay monthly, putting clothes on Ian's kid's backs, and putting food on the table. Ian isn't a liar by any stretch of the imagination. If he was truly a liar or a conman, don't you think he would've asked for more money by now? God knows he hasn't paid off his large debt with TNA yet and debts he owes to other wrestlers.


Umm.. yeah, way to prove my point that Ian Rotten is a total loser scumbag. First of all he has a huge debt with TNA that he KNEW he couldn't handle and probably wont ever pay and he'll just put it off until IWA:MS goes out of business, and second of all if he has all of these huge debts that he's always talking about, why would he talk about spending the money they made on new guard rails and a new ring and stuff like that. I swear I feel so sorry for IWA:MS fans because most of them are gullible hillbillies but I'm not and I can see that he's totally full of it! He's a liar and the people who spent a ton of money to try and keep them in business until 2008 are so sad and gullible


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

CM Skittle said:


> Umm.. yeah, way to prove my point that Ian Rotten is a total loser scumbag. First of all he has a huge debt with TNA that he KNEW he couldn't handle and probably wont ever pay and he'll just put it off until IWA:MS goes out of business, and second of all if he has all of these huge debts that he's always talking about, why would he talk about spending the money they made on new guard rails and a new ring and stuff like that. I swear I feel so sorry for IWA:MS fans because most of them are gullible hillbillies but I'm not and I can see that he's totally full of it! He's a liar and the people who spent a ton of money to try and keep them in business until 2008 are so sad and gullible


From my understanding he is on a payment plan with TNA. He owes them a good bit of money from using Ki but nothing out of control. My guess is that's why he hasn't paid it off in full yet because TNA isn't hounding him for the money. Also, have you seen the ring IWA-MS uses/used? Jesus Christ, was that thing horrible. He NEEDED to invest in a new ring before someone ended up getting hurt. Buying a new ring was a smart investment despite being in debt. The guardrails are pretty useless but they make the production more appealing. 

I'm not ashamed to admit I've given Ian a shit load of money this year. Probably upwards of $500 (maybe more). Do I regret it? Not one bit. Ian and Jim have placed their hearts and souls into this company to keep it afloat. As I stated above, they've sacrificed everything they have for this great business and that's something you don't see anymore. He's not a liar by any stretch of the imagination. The fans know the trouble Ian and Jim are going through with both the company and their personal lives. If they want to use that $5,000 to pay off their personal bills and put clothes on their kid's backs. So fucking what. 

Finally, should IWA-MS close down? Probably but if Ian thinks he can get the ship moving forward, more power to him. He's already taking steps in the right direction in taking a few month break and booking less shows in 2008.


----------



## CM Skittle (Jul 30, 2006)

Okay well I dont want to sound like a bitch or anything but you definately sound like the gullible IWA:MS fans I talked about in my last post!


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

CM Skittle said:


> Okay well I dont want to sound like a bitch or anything but you definately sound like the gullible IWA:MS fans I talked about in my last post!


Why because I support a wrestling company? News flash: That's what wrestling fans do. They support the companies they enjoy. Like I said, I don't give a shit if Ian's out spending my money at strip clubs, as long as I'm getting quality wrestling at a cheap price, that's all I care about.


----------



## CM Skittle (Jul 30, 2006)

Okay if you're giving them a lot of money just because you want to and not because of Ian's little BS stories then you're not one of the gullible people I was talking about. I'm just talking about people like this other guy I know who's seriously spent like 1000 dollars on IWA:MS in the past few months ever since he said they were in financial trouble and I just feel so sorry for him. I wouldn't be surprised if they spent a ton of money on strip clubs and drugs for JC Bailey and stuff and as long as people see that then they're not gullible, but the people who are like "Oh my god, we need to save IWA:MS!! Let's give them all of our money right away before they close down!" are dumb.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

I do want Ian to shutdown IWA: MS too, but for different reasons. After he gets all his debts and such paid off, if he's still not making enough to make a reasonable profit, then I hope he does it for the sake of his family and for himself.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

2 new matches added to 12/7



> *Circle City Street Fight*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The_Boogey_Man (Feb 22, 2006)

Otis vs. Deranged is gonna be a shit fest right off the bat. "Mr. Generic Puro mixed with even worse MMA skills" otis should never be allowed near a ring in his life.

Toby vs. Scorpio is one of the oddest bookings i have seen in a long time (wait no that belonged to Tanaka vs. thriller). But toby is not only a good brawler, but can work a faster paced match up. Should be pretty entertaining.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

The_Boogey_Man said:


> But toby is not only a good brawler, but can work a faster paced match up. Should be pretty entertaining.


 Thus proof that Toby is one of the 'under rated' folks.


----------



## The_Boogey_Man (Feb 22, 2006)

-Blasko- said:


> Thus proof that Toby is one of the 'under rated' folks.


I have been saying that since KOTDM 2004 and nobody has listened to me.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

One more match added to 12/7 



> vs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sillymunkee (Dec 28, 2006)

Im not sure if this is news to you guys or not but I tried to find IWA:MS official site online and all the links Ive found have been dead. I dont know the first thing about this promotion but I know the names and faces and Ive read every post on the previous 32 pages, what Ive come to realize is that this fed is in big time trouble maybe gone forever.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

sillymunkee said:


> Im not sure if this is news to you guys or not but I tried to find IWA:MS official site online and all the links Ive found have been dead. I dont know the first thing about this promotion but I know the names and faces and Ive read every post on the previous 32 pages, what Ive come to realize is that this fed is in big time trouble maybe gone forever.


 

http://iwamidsouth.proboards19.com/


----------



## sillymunkee (Dec 28, 2006)

-Mystery- said:


> http://iwamidsouth.proboards19.com/


ah tyvm! I guess the links were just down last night.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

One more match added to 12/7



> vs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

^^^ Could be fun, Ive recently come to the conclusion that Elgin is actualy quite talented.


----------



## sammerato (Oct 11, 2006)

wow cool


----------



## Jindrak=Ratings (Oct 10, 2006)

elgin and richards will be stiff


----------



## The_Boogey_Man (Feb 22, 2006)

IWA MS has cancelled the Lethal Lottery show on December 16th. Apparently they are not even gonna bother with that show and then go on hiatus until March when they have there "500th" show when they return. Now is it the offical 500th show, because im pretty sure they need to run more shows to make up for the shows they cancelled, Like the Strong Style Tournament.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

New match added to 3/1 to crown a new champion



> *IWA Strong Style Title - 4 Way Elimination - Knockout or Submission Only*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The_Boogey_Man (Feb 22, 2006)

How many meaningless titles does IWA MS need? When was the last time the Tag Belts were defended? Necro is the deathmatch champ but hasnt been in IWA MS in Months. Mickie Knuckles has been the womans champ for what seems to be the last decade, and she hasnt had a meaningful defense this year (maybe except for Amazing kong).


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Another title that seems great, but will end up meaning shit in three months tops. 

Chances are Viking is going to MURDER Younger. Yay~!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah seriously how many titles does IWA: MS have or more importantly need?


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

Am i correct in saying this will be IWA:MS 6th title? and lets not forget a whole bunch of tournaments.(5 or 6 usualy).


----------



## bmxmadb53 (Mar 12, 2006)

IWA Mid-South Current Champions:

*IWA Mid-South World Heavyweight Champion* - Eddie Kingston 
Last Title Defense: December 7, 2007 (A Rotten Farewell - Plainfield, IN) Eddie Kingston vs. Chris Hero vs. Chuck Taylor vs. Mike Quackenbush

*IWA Mid-South World Light Heavyweight Champion* - Chuck Taylor 
Last Title Defense: December 7, 2007 (A Rotten Farewell - Plainfield, IN) Eddie Kingston vs. Chris Hero vs. Chuck Taylor vs. Mike Quackenbush

*IWA Mid-South Tag Team Champions* - The Iron Saints
Last Title Defense: October 13, 2007 (11th Anniversary Show - Joliet, IL) Joey Ryan & Karl "The Machine Gun" Anderson vs. Iron Saints 

*IWA Mid-South Women's Champion*- Mickie Knuckles 
Last Title Defense: November 4, 2007 (Simply The Best 8 - Joliet, IL) Amazing Kong vs. Mickie Knuckles 


*IWA Mid-South Death Match Champion *- Necro Butcher 
Last Title Defense: September 16, 2007 (Beginning Of The End - Sellersburg, IN) Fans Bring the Weapons Match: Necro Butcher vs. Deranged vs. Tank 


*Sweet Science 16/TPI Winners *

2000 - Chris Hero
2001 - "Sexy" Ace Steel
2002 - B.J. Whitmer (First Year as Ted Petty Invitational) 
2003 - Danny Daniels (First year for 24 participants) 
2004 - A.J. Styles
2005 - Matt Sydal
2006 - "Senshi" Low Ki 
2007 - "Lightning" Mike Quackenbush 

*King of the Death Matches Winners*

1997 - Ian Rotten
2000 - Rollin' Hard
2001 - Ian Rotten
2002 - Necro Butcher
2003 - Mad Man Pondo
2004 - Corporal Robinson
2005 - "Mr. Insanity" Toby Klein
2006 - "Mean" Mitch Page
2007 - Corporal Robinson

*Queen of the Death Matches Winners*

2006 - Mickie Knuckles
2007 - LuFisto 

*Double Death Tag Team Death Match Winners*

2006 - Baka Gaijin - Mad Man Pondo & Too Tuff Tony 
2007 - Vulgar Display of Power - Brain Damage & Deranged 

*Revolution Strong Style Tournament*

2005 - Chris Hero
2006 - Eddie Kingston

*Chris Candido Memorial Cup Winners*

2007 - Iron Saints - Sal and Vito Thomaselli

Worked pretty hard on this. Wasn't too sure on the Strong Style tournaments not sure why either. I think the title defenses are solid considering the lack of shows that they have had recently, but yeah I'm one to agree that they do not need that extra title, but the match should be sick shit.


----------



## MrPaiMei (May 2, 2004)

Necro's gone too, right? And man, after they bought a custom-designed belt he leaves with it.... can't blame him though. Ya gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## bmxmadb53 (Mar 12, 2006)

MrPaiMei said:


> Necro's gone too, right? And man, after they bought a custom-designed belt he leaves with it.... can't blame him though. Ya gotta do what you gotta do.


Wait what do you mean gone? Like he left the company? Why? Where the fuck was I?


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Wow, The Iron Saints haven't defended the tag titles in two months. Hell when was the last time they were at an IWA-MS show, was it Simply The Best 8?


----------



## bmxmadb53 (Mar 12, 2006)

GenerationNeXt said:


> Wow, The Iron Saints haven't defended the tag titles in two months. Hell when was the last time they were at an IWA-MS show, was it Simply The Best 8?


December 7, 2007 "A Rotten Farewell" - Plainfield, IN

Iron Saints (Brandon, Vito, Sal) vs. Naptown Dragons (OMG,Scotty Vortekz, Diehard Dustin Lee)


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

bmxmadb53 said:


> December 7, 2007 "A Rotten Farewell" - Plainfield, IN
> 
> Iron Saints (Brandon, Vito, Sal) vs. Naptown Dragons (OMG,Scotty Vortekz, Diehard Dustin Lee)


Wow...can you say completely fuckin' off? Yeah...


----------



## MrPaiMei (May 2, 2004)

bmxmadb53 said:


> Wait what do you mean gone? Like he left the company? Why? Where the fuck was I?


I seem to remember an interview right after he "no-showed" Double Death, someone asked him why and he said Ian owed him money, that Ian knew he wasn't coming till he got paid and still advertised him, and that he wasn't goingback till he was paid in full and even then he'd need a guarentee that he'd get paid at the shows he worked. I'm 99% sure I read this.


----------



## bmxmadb53 (Mar 12, 2006)

MrPaiMei said:


> I seem to remember an interview right after he "no-showed" Double Death, someone asked him why and he said Ian owed him money, that Ian knew he wasn't coming till he got paid and still advertised him, and that he wasn't goingback till he was paid in full and even then he'd need a guarentee that he'd get paid at the shows he worked. I'm 99% sure I read this.


Damn, this is news to me. Really Really bad news.


----------



## X/L/AJ (Feb 28, 2006)

Wow, a Strong Style title is a complete waste. Maybe Ian knows what he is doing. Who knows. This will probably be another failure like the deathmatch title. I'm kind of giving up on IWA-MS.


----------



## dezpool (Sep 22, 2005)

They should have put Joker in that strong style match.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

IWA:MS in 08, Slow death or even slower revival?

That is all I can think of, really.


----------



## bmxmadb53 (Mar 12, 2006)

-Blasko- said:


> IWA:MS in 08, Slow death or even slower revival?
> 
> That is all I can think of, really.


Eh, imo, the card for the 500th show looks good right now. I wonder who will no show.


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

bmxmadb53 said:


> Eh, imo, the card for the 500th show looks good right now. *I wonder who will no show.*


You know its gonna happen, i mean its IWA


----------



## bmxmadb53 (Mar 12, 2006)

> I was asked to come on here and tell the fans that The Necro Butcher is going to be in Joliet for IWA's 500th show, and he will be defending his Death Match Title. An opponent to be named later.
> 
> Mickie


FUCK YES! Thank you necro! CJ Otis vs. Necro Butcher book it or Insane Lane. I could go for some FBTW Lane vs. Necro. Fuck Yes. Marking in my pants ready go.


> IWA Mid-South will be celebrating its 500th Show and returning for our first show in 2008 after taking the winter off with a [glow=red,2,300]HUGE EVENT - 500th Show![/glow]
> 
> Saturday Night, March 1, 2008
> Hartman Recreation Center
> ...


----------



## X/L/AJ (Feb 28, 2006)

I think I might end up going to the Joliet show. It looks rather promising. Necro vs Havoc would be amazing...I can dream.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

I'd rather see one of IWA's biggest feuds renewed on the 500th show, Jacobs vs. Delirious.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

-Mystery- said:


> I'd rather see one of IWA's biggest feuds renewed on the 500th show, Jacobs vs. Delirious.


 Jacobs? Big Match? IWA?


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Oh yeah, gimme Necro/Klein as well. Only seems fitting that one of the more infamous death matches rivalries gets renewed at the place it became famous at the 500th show.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Hopefully we get Necro vs CJ would be a good development in the CJ vs Deathmatch fued. I know Jacobs fucked up but its a shame they've demoted him to jobber.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Platt said:


> Hopefully we get Necro vs CJ would be a good development in the CJ vs Deathmatch fued. I know Jacobs fucked up but its a shame they've demoted him to jobber.


I'd rather see them save that for April Bloodshowers. IMO, the 500th show should be something of a nostalgia show where big feuds get renewed for just one night.


----------



## bmxmadb53 (Mar 12, 2006)

-Mystery- said:


> I'd rather see them save that for April Bloodshowers. IMO, the 500th show should be something of a nostalgia show where big feuds get renewed for just one night.


Probably not gonna happen at all, at least judging by the card so far.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

-Mystery- said:


> I'd rather see them save that for April Bloodshowers. IMO, the 500th show should be something of a nostalgia show where big feuds get renewed for just one night.


It all depends really on whether Necro is back as a regular or if Ian has convinced him to come back for one show to drop the title. If he's back as a regular go with Necro/Toby if he's here to drop the title give it to CJ great way to puch him to the next level if he's the one to take Necro out of IWA.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'd like everyone booked on the 500th show to actually show up...

....for once.


----------



## bmxmadb53 (Mar 12, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I'd like everyone booked on the 500th show to actually show up...
> 
> ....for once.


Ye of little faith.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

bmxmadb53 said:


> Ye of little faith.


It's not my fault Ian overbooks beyond his means and can't pay all his talent. I live in the real world son, it's not all sunshine and roses.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Just found out that Otis will be in Japan when this show happens.

Gimme Necro/Toby!


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

-Mystery- said:


> Just found out that Otis will be in Japan when this show happens.
> 
> Gimme Necro/Toby!


NRBWFBTW


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

I fucking can't wait for this match. Please I hope never bad happens that this has to be cancelled.


----------



## bmxmadb53 (Mar 12, 2006)

NEW MATCH ADDED!!!!!

TLC Open Contract Match
(No one can go for the contract until all 8 competetors are in the ring!)
The contract will be dangling up above the middle of the ring. The one who reaches it will get a shot at ANY title they choose when they decide to use it. Even if the winner wants to take on a tag partner and go after the tag titles, they are allowed to do so!

Human Tornado vs. Ash vs. Devon Moore vs. Ruckus vs. Sexy Eddie vs. xOMGx vs. Brandon Thomaselli vs. "Diehard" Dustin Lee

Much more will be added to this lineup in the coming months as we intend to come out of hiatus with a huge bang.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

bmxmadb53 said:


> NEW MATCH ADDED!!!!!
> 
> TLC Open Contract Match
> (No one can go for the contract until all 8 competetors are in the ring!)
> ...


So Money In The Bank then.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hopefully Merek Brave will be at the show so he can hurt himself in that TLC, just like last time.


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

Kingston/Scorpio could be interesting, and the ladder match will no doubt be fun.



McQueen said:


> Hopefully Merek Brave will be at the show so he can hurt himself in that TLC, just like last time.



I dont like to laugh at botches, but that was really funny.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

JD13 said:


> I dont like to laugh at botches, but that was really funny.


Yeah I feel the same way but man, I laughed and laughed and laughed when I saw that botch.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Yeah I feel the same way but man, I laughed and laughed and laughed when I saw that botch.


I'm still laughing. I used to have a .gif of his botch but I can't seem to find it. I will have to look more in-depth...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

-Mystery- said:


> I'm still laughing. I used to have a .gif of his botch but I can't seem to find it. I will have to look more in-depth...


That would make a fine banner, I am laughing thinking about it actually. :lmao


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Found it!










Oh wait....wrong botch.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

:lmao

My favorite botch is Kurt Angle signing with TNA, oh wait.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

I found it, seriously.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Good enough, Mystery.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

They don't have him falling off the ropes onto the table which made it even funnier but oh well.

Good Times and I laughed, mission accomplished.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

I think I'm gonna go ahead and watch that match now...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm thinking about it too actually, although I think my friend might have that DVD at the moment.


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

I love how Chuck Taylor is on the table and dives the fuck out of the way. Everyone else just kind of stands around looking confused.


----------



## bmxmadb53 (Mar 12, 2006)

NEW FUCKING MATCH


IWA Mid-South Tag Team Title Match

Iron Saints vs. BLKOUT (Sabian & Joker)

The Iron Saints will try to show that they are still the most dominant team in recent IWA Mid-South history as they take on one of the most establish teams on the east coast in the form of Joker & Sabian representing BLKOUT. This will be a tough contest for the Saints as they will try to keep BLKOUT from joining Eddie Kingston as title holders in IWA Mid-South.


This show is epic.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Until the Saints actually wrestle a legit tag team like the Briscoes or Steen & Generico, Ian and company need to STFU and quit billing them as the greatest team since the Road Warriors.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

The Iron Saints is possibly the most forgettable tag team in the main indies. 

Honestly, they held the titles how man times? No one cares.


----------



## bmxmadb53 (Mar 12, 2006)

The Briscoes would no show.

Seems like IWA hates generico for some reason and Steens never booked, but yeah I agree.

I love the iron saints, but they are far from the best tag team in the indies. Maybe the most underrated considering nobody knows them and they are an excellent tag team, but yeah shit happens. I don't think they'll be losing this time, but if they do fuck it.


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

The Iron saints are a solid team and im looking forward to their match with Blkout. But yeah, they are kind of forgettable.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

-Mystery- said:


> Until the Saints actually wrestle a legit tag team like the Briscoes or Steen & Generico, Ian and company need to STFU and quit billing them as the greatest team since the Road Warriors.


Maybe the greatest team since the Road Warriors to wrestle for $100 bucks or less. This is of course if they even get payed.

I don't think the Iron Saints are by any means a bad team but calling them the best indy tag team is laughable. MCMG's solely own that title IMO.


----------



## The_Boogey_Man (Feb 22, 2006)

New Match Added to the 500th show:
*"Mr. Insanity" Toby Klien vs. Davey Richards*

Could be mildly entertaining, But being a Toby Mark i find most any of his matches entertaining.


----------



## bmxmadb53 (Mar 12, 2006)

The_Boogey_Man said:


> New Match Added to the 500th show:
> *"Mr. Insanity" Toby Klien vs. Davey Richards*
> 
> Could be mildly entertaining, But being a Toby Mark i find most any of his matches entertaining.


I like. I think this was scheduled for Ian's retirement show, but Davey was booked elsewhere and blah blah blah.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

sorry bmx, but underrated =/= little exposure.

nobody outside IWA fans probably care who they are so only those people can say whether they deserve any praise or not. they'd be underrated if people didn't praise them as much as they should, not underrated because nobody knows who the fuck they are.

i mean, bmx, you are so right! Iron Saints are the most underrated team of forever. they are definitly better than The Road Warriors, Demolition, Freebirds, and those jobbers The Briscoes.

IWA: MS rules!


----------



## bmxmadb53 (Mar 12, 2006)

Sephiroth said:


> sorry bmx, but underrated =/= little exposure.
> 
> nobody outside IWA fans probably care who they are so only those people can say whether they deserve any praise or not. they'd be underrated if people didn't praise them as much as they should, not underrated because nobody knows who the fuck they are.
> 
> ...



It's true, but Billy Roc > All of them.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

No Toby/Necro? Fuck you Ian.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

-Mystery- said:


> No Toby/Necro? Fuck you Ian.


 If he could afford it, Ian would be cutting a promo on your ass.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

-Blasko- said:


> If he could afford it, Ian would be cutting a promo on your ass.


It makes no fucking sense. You've got both Necro and Toby booked, they're two of you biggest death matches wrestlers in the history of your company, and they have such a storied rivalry in the company.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

-Mystery- said:


> It makes no fucking sense. You've got both Necro and Toby booked, they're two of you biggest death matches wrestlers in the history of your company, and they have such a storied rivalry in the company.


 Who knowswhat Ian is thinking. Rumor has it that Necro is just gonig to the show to drop the DM title and not return for awhile.


----------



## bmxmadb53 (Mar 12, 2006)

-Blasko- said:


> Who knowswhat Ian is thinking. Rumor has it that Necro is just gonig to the show to drop the DM title and not return for awhile.


Wouldn't doubt it. I see CJ Otis taking it.


EDIT: HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!


IWA Mid-South Death Match Title - Fans Bring The Weapons

vs. 

Necro Butcher vs. Danny Havoc

You can say a lot of things about us but one thing you HAVE to say about us is that we listen to our fans. The fans wanted to see Necro take on Danny Havoc at this show and we will give it to them! Can Necro retain the death match title or will Danny Havoc have a career changing title victory on the biggest one night show in IWA Mid-South's history?


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

I'll take Necro/Toby over Necro and that overrated piece of crap.

Not to mention Ian is being a complete dick by booking this match because CZW is going to be running a feud between the two shortly.


----------



## bmxmadb53 (Mar 12, 2006)

-Mystery- said:


> I'll take Necro/Toby over Necro and that overrated piece of crap.
> 
> Not to mention Ian is being a complete dick by booking this match because CZW is going to be running a feud between the two shortly.


Or maybe he saw the fan's request thread for necros opponent...and noticed that havoc is dominating that. Hell, he probably had it planned for a while.

http://iwamidsouth.proboards19.com/index.cgi?board=IWA&action=display&thread=1200429746&page=2

That's the link to the thread. Not saying Ian is starting to listen to the fans, but it sorta looks that way.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Nah, Ian booked the match to try and "one up" Zandig and CZW.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

i could book two squirrels fighting each other in a cage match and that would one up anything Zandig can book. 

just because Ian wants to book something doesn't mean he shouldn't because it's going to happen some place else or because he KNOWS it will damper Zandig's plans.

seriously, this will probably be a godsend for Zandig. he'll watch Necro vs. Havoc from IWA: MS, get some ideas and use it for his program of the two and then Fannin and Ian will get pissed off because nobody gives them any credit for anything.

the CM Punk cycle continues.


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

I would spend my hard earned cash to watch two squirrels fighting each other in a cage match. No doubt.

As it stands this show is really looking imense. Necro/Havoc is cool with me.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Sephiroth said:


> *i could book two squirrels fighting each other in a cage match *and that would one up anything Zandig can book.
> 
> just because Ian wants to book something doesn't mean he shouldn't because it's going to happen some place else or because he KNOWS it will damper Zandig's plans.
> 
> ...


MOTYC?


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

> IWA Mid-South is pleased to announce "The Royal Weekend of Death" that will take place in Plainfield, Indiana on the weekend of June 20 & 21st.
> 
> The 2008 King of the Death Matches will be held on Friday and Saturday night. It will be a 16 man tournament.
> 
> ...


Should help increase the turn out for QOTDM and hopefully they can get some decent talent this year.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Can IWA even _afford_ anything high profile?


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> Can IWA even _afford_ anything high profile?



If they dont make money on the March 1st(?) show, then there never gonna make money. That shows stacked, and if they dont draw well then there gonna lose even more money. That would leave them back in the same position they were in last year.

That said, im sure they will draw. Im sure the show will be great and so will the DVD sales.

Also there average attendance at all the shows should increase because there not running as often.

It all hinges on the first show of the year. It really is make or brake.

One thing that would benifit them greatly in gaining a larger audience is decent feuds. If they actualy start booking feuds that people give a shit about then fans will attend shows and buy DVDs.

If they go about 2008 with their heads screwed on, they might actualy turn a profit. Then again it is IWA:MS. There more than likely gonna be going out of business again before KOTDM even roles around.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

New match for the 500th show and all i can say to describe it is random



> !!!NEW MATCH!!!
> Conflict Of Interest
> 4 Team Single Elimination
> 
> ...


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Platt said:


> New match for the 500th show and all i can say to describe it is random


 Isn't their 500th show just a super card? 

From my knowledge, super cards aren't suppose to make sense unless if there's a fued involved.


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

I suppose its better than a generic Deathmatch or generic spotfest.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

JD13 said:


> I suppose its better than a generic Deathmatch or generic spotfest.


It'll be a generic DEATHMATCH SPOTFEST~!!!!


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> Can IWA even _afford_ renting out gyms anymore?


fix'd


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

-Mystery- said:


> It'll be a generic DEATHMATCH SPOTFEST~!!!!


At least its orignal.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Ace Steel returns to IWA:MS




> vs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The_Boogey_Man (Feb 22, 2006)

Couple bits of news:
Lufisto is out for the show citing personal reasons

Mickie Knuckles will Replace OMG in the TLC match. OMG was called out on Military duty.

Vulgar Display of Power will face a mystery team at the show

Troy Waters and Dysfunction added to the Conflict of intrest tag match


----------



## X/L/AJ (Feb 28, 2006)

> *April Blood Showers 2008*
> 
> Saturday Night, April 12th, 2008
> Hartman Rec Center
> ...


Good way to start the show. I already planned on being there.


----------



## bmxmadb53 (Mar 12, 2006)

So I seen. This is quite weird considering ROH is running that date.


----------



## MrPaiMei (May 2, 2004)

Wow, that should be awesome. I'll definately trade fo... I mean buy that show.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

bmxmadb53 said:


> So I seen. This is quite weird considering ROH is running that date.


Has anyone told Ian that


----------



## X/L/AJ (Feb 28, 2006)

If you read that paragraph is says ROH is cutting back and Jimmy and BJ will not be working those shows.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Damn who is going to be on the ROH shows then, thats Jimmy, BJ, Danielson, Go. No wonder they're bringing in MCMG.


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

BJ/Jimmy - No rope Barbed wire = good times.

Hopefully every show is gonna be a little special from now on.


----------



## X/L/AJ (Feb 28, 2006)

> *April Blood Showers 2008*
> 
> Saturday Night, April 12th, 2008
> Hartman Rec Center
> ...


The 6 man tag has officially been added to 4/12. I find it interesting Ruckus canceled his ROH booking to work IWA. I'm happy no less. I really hope Ruckus pins King in that tag. 

Then some info has come out on 4/11 as well. It's nice to see Dingo return. I've never seen Brodie other than the infamous big boot to Tim Donst, but Brodie should be working 4/12 too. I can't make 4/11 but 4/12 is looking better so far anyway. 



> *A Bloody Road Ahead*
> 
> Friday night April 11th, 2008
> Capital Sports Arena
> ...


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

i really hope Lee kills Whitmer.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> i really hope Lee kills Whitmer.


Whitmer has gone through a lot....it's going to take a hell of a lot to kill him easily lol.


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

Nice to see Brodie Lee in IWA.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Havent seen much of Lee but from what ive heard he's been impressive in Chikara so it will be good to see him against Whitmer


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

GenerationNeXt said:


> Whitmer has gone through a lot....it's going to take a hell of a lot to kill him easily lol.


the only thing that has ever hurt Whitmer is his ability to get over


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Sephiroth said:


> the only thing that has ever hurt Whitmer is his ability to get over


 I think Lee's boot of death might rival that.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Sephiroth said:


> the only thing that has ever hurt Whitmer is his ability to get over


He's been able to get over. However, he hasn't been consistently over.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> I think Lee's boot of death might rival that.


Spike to groin > Brodie's boot imo.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

First 6 names announced for KOTDM



> 1. Corporal Robinson - 2004 & 2007 KOTDM Champion
> 2. Mad Man Pondo - 2003 KOTDM Champion
> 3. The Necro Butcher - 2002 KOTDM Champion
> 4. Danny Havoc - IWA Mid-South Death Match Champion
> ...


Glad to see Necro and Pondo will be there, hopefully Brain Damage, Deranged, Drake, Insane Lane and Toby Klein are added.

4/11 Updated



> IWA Light Heavywieght Title Match
> Chuck Taylor vs. Ash
> 
> Intergender Fan Requested Match-Up
> "Walking Episode of Cops" Mickie Knuckles vs. "Cambodian Ax Murderer" Joker


April Blood Showers updated



> The winner of Chuck Taylor vs. Ash will go on to face Jason Hades


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

Mickies gonna die!


----------



## The_Boogey_Man (Feb 22, 2006)

I Hope Joker No Sells Everything Mickie Does and then Kicks her in the teeth. Try No selling that Bitch! (But know Mickie Knuckles and FIGHTING SPIRT!, she will anyway).


As Far as KOTDM looks, it looks pretty standard so far. All of the guys i expected to be in it are in it. I think its obvious Brain Damage, Deranged, and Drake will be in it. Im hoping Toby Klein is in it, but we will see. As far as everyone else im guessing Insane Lane, Freakshow, Tank, Vortex, and hopefully Masada.


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

Masada would be nice, Its not like Ians actualy gonna fork out on some native BJPW talent.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

IWA-MS is running May 2, 3, and 4. May 3rd will feature a 8-man World Title tournament. Thus far Vito Thomaselli, Chris Hero, Chuck Taylor, BJ Whitmer, and Brodie Lee have been announced. Also, on May 2nd, Jimmy Jacobs will wrestle Delirious for a shot at the World Title on May 4th.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

So much for Ian cutting down no shows...


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

May 3rd card has been announced and it looks pretty good



> Tourney Brackets for the IWA Mid-South World Heavyweight Title
> 
> ROH & International Superstar: Claudio Castagnoli vs. former WWE/WCW/ECW Superstar: 2 Cold Scorpio
> 
> ...


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Is Ian afraid to put Mickie against Del Ray? I think so.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

-Mystery- said:


> Is Ian afraid to put Mickie against Del Ray? I think so.


Probably saving that for the all womens show, would be the perfect main event for that.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Tournament looks pretty damn great. 

Shame it's going to draw 100 plus. =/


----------



## bloodletting (Jun 27, 2007)

they have been getting some decent crowds in Joliet. Hopefully that'll continue because that's a pretty solid card for the HW title tourney


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

when the fuck is it a "dream match" if it involves Devon Moore and/or Mickie Knuckles? more like a nightmare.



> ROH Superstar: B.J. Whitmer vs. Michael Elgin


heh, when did Mike Elgin become an ROH superstar?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sephy beat me to it. :lmao


----------



## Leonardo LunchBoX (Jan 7, 2008)

Brodie Lee is gonna win the World Title


----------



## The_Boogey_Man (Feb 22, 2006)

Two names have been added to the Queen of The Deathmatches Toruney:
Rachel Summerlyn (Or Putski whichever you prefer)
Annie Social (Some chick from PWU)


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

The_Boogey_Man said:


> Two names have been added to the Queen of The Deathmatches Toruney:
> Rachel Summerlyn (Or Putski whichever you prefer)
> Annie Social (Some chick from PWU)


 BB Walls plz.


----------



## The_Boogey_Man (Feb 22, 2006)

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> BB Walls plz.


I second that request.


----------



## Maxx Hero (Jan 31, 2008)

Sephiroth said:


> heh, when did *Mike Elgin *become an ROH superstar?




Watch out BJ, he's unreal!


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Update on Volcano Girls 2. I know nothing about Kimberly Kash but the rest of the lineup is pretty solid, hoping for Rain or MsChif to get the final spot.



> Participants:
> Former WCW Superstar
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Be a man Ian and put Mickie against Del Ray.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Hopefully he's booking it tournament style like the first one so Del Rey/Mickie should be the final.


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

Platt said:


> Hopefully he's booking it tournament style like the first one so Del Rey/Mickie should be the final.


With Del Ray destroying Mickie :agree:

Im actualy really looking forward to Volcano Girls 2, could easily be IWAs best show since TPI if Ian doesnt fuck it up.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

JD13 said:


> With Del Ray destroying Mickie :agree:
> 
> Im actualy really looking forward to Volcano Girls 2, could easily be IWAs best show since TPI if Ian doesnt fuck it up.


You mean by booking BB Walls as the last girl and having her go to the final to no sell Mickie again :side:


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Spoiler



Mickie Wins.



It's not even a spoiler!


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

If Mickie beats Death ray clean then im gonna die a little inside :sad:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I hope BxB Hulk is the final woman at Volcano Girls.

Wait.... thats a MAN! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! (in reference to the Family Guy Taylor Hanson joke)


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

McQueen said:


> I hope BxB Hulk is the final woman at Volcano Girls.
> 
> Wait.... thats a MAN! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! (in reference to the Family Guy Taylor Hanson joke)


There's already a man in the tournament.



Spoiler



Mickie Knuckles


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

BMX would **** him.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Full 5/2 lineup



> *Grudge Match Main Event*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

5/2 actually looks....good? If no one no shows, I'm excited...for an IWA-MS...show....wait what?!?!?


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

Thats a really solid card. Im looking forward to it.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

What a waste of Hero. By the way, Del Ray's gonna kill Mickie.


----------



## bmxmadb53 (Mar 12, 2006)

McQueen said:


> BMX would **** him.


This is true.


----------



## Leonardo LunchBoX (Jan 7, 2008)

I love how that womens tag is a talented team vs a team that has no talent between either of them.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I hope Mickie dominates those jobbers.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Del Ray and jobber should never be near each other.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Ehhh she's better than Daizee Haze. She can be the lower midcarder in that team.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

I'm praying Del Ray gives Mickie a big boot which requires her to retire (ala Golberg vs. Bret).


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

I hope Del Ray turns on everyone and MMA elbows all of them for a full minute.

THAT'S how to book a show.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Updated KOTDM and QOTDM lineups

1. Corporal Robinson - 2004 & 2007 KOTDM Champion
2. Mad Man Pondo - 2003 KOTDM Champion
3. The Necro Butcher - 2002 KOTDM Champion
4. Danny Havoc - IWA Mid-South Death Match Champion
5. Dysfunction - Former KOTDM Finalist & IWA Death Match Champion
6. Devon Moore
7. Drake Younger
8. Nick Gage
9. Sexxxy Eddie
10. Viking
11. Deranged
12. Scotty Vortek


1.) Annie Social - PWU and east coast star
2.) Rachel Summerlynn - IWA Texas star
3.) Lufisto
4.) Rebecca Payne
5.) Mickie Knuckles


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Both lists actually look pretty damn good. Glad to see Gage is going to be in the KOTDM. Hopefully Ian gives us Gage/Younger and Havoc/Necro to teach Zandig a lesson about constantly pulling the bait and switch tactic.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

> July 6th- Summertime Black & Blues show in Joliet
> The first matches announced so far is....
> 
> 30 Minute Iron Woman Match
> ...


Hmm great match right up to the part where Mickie is involved.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

30 Minute Iron Woman match - cool.

Sara Del Rey - awesome

Mickie Knuckles - .......well that's disappointing.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

I don't think I can bare 30 mins of Mickie even though Del Ray is involved.


----------



## MAVSFAN (Jun 24, 2002)

Del Rey > Mickie Knuckles

Why Del Rey is not in TNA doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

MAVSFAN said:


> Del Rey > Mickie Knuckles
> 
> Why Del Rey is not in TNA doesn't make sense to me.


because she under contract to ROH


----------

